# No More Love for Proenza Schouler?



## Antigone

I noticed that the board is quiet. Did people stop buying PS? Why? Quality issues?

I'm eyeing a PS11 mini classic but not sure if it will work for me, as I only like crossbody bags now and I seldom find bags with straps that are long enough.


----------



## daisychainz

My sister recently gifted me a PS mini and then I  did more reading about the brand. I found an article from late 2016. I do not think things have changed much. The brand is just not really "hot" or desirable. I love my bag and use it a lot but would not buy more. I find it wears very well and is very soft and useful. I think women these days sell off their bags a lot and pay closer attention to resale values, maybe?

"Tradesy has possible bad news for Proenza Schouler. Tradesy reports that "the listing frequency for Proenza Schouler has increased four times over 2014, while purchases have increased only by two times, suggesting lower demand and less value retention for this brand than others on the list."


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> My sister recently gifted me a PS mini and then I  did more reading about the brand. I found an article from late 2016. I do not think things have changed much. The brand is just not really "hot" or desirable. I love my bag and use it a lot but would not buy more. I find it wears very well and is very soft and useful. I think women these days sell off their bags a lot and pay closer attention to resale values, maybe?
> 
> "Tradesy has possible bad news for Proenza Schouler. Tradesy reports that "the listing frequency for Proenza Schouler has increased four times over 2014, while purchases have increased only increased by two and a half times, suggesting lower demand and less value retention for this brand than the others on the list."


This seems to be the case for most brands.  In time they become less popular and the older bags lose most of their value.  I have one PS bag.  I think it's very nice quality.  Someone on TPF commented that PS didn't belong in the Premier category.  I don't know why.  I remember when I first saw them at Nordstrom I was impressed.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I still love the style of the PS1, but I haven't been into any of their more recent offerings at all...


----------



## southernbelle43

I am new to PS, but now have two PS1 bags that I really like.  Right now it looks like people are into the "fad" bags,  shaped like animals, are clear plastic or with really strange geometric shapes like lamps!  There is nothing wrong with that, but the PS1 is a classic style that has been around for many, many years and will come back into popularity at some point.


----------



## youngster

I was late to the PS party but I really like my chain wallet and my PS1 tiny and PS1 medium that I bought all in the past 2 years.  Super useful, lightweight, well made bags with lots of pockets.  I love using them when I travel.  The PS1 style is a really timeless, classic style and I think will still look good in 10 years.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I finally saved enough to get my First PS1 this year, and other than the shoulder strap being shorter than I like, it’s the best bag I’ve ever owned, which as a Coach Fanatic, I never thought I’d say. I held off because I thought I’d be disappointed... I’m so not... My PS1 almost disproves the don’t meet your hero’s thing...

I will say I’ve never seen another one in person and I live in a fairly metropolitan area... I just don’t think a lot of people really know about Proenza Schouler, their Target collabs never seem to do that well either....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I really like their designs, but I've read about poor quality here so I've never really seriously considered buying one!


----------



## beachkaka

I bought a ps1 tiny+ few months ago on sale approximately au$1100, not quite remember exact amount, my collection are mainly in premium designer brand, so when I received the bag, my opinion is the bag itself is well made, but not very impressed by it leather, its just not appealing “premium quality” to me, as a mini bag, the price tag isn’t low, compare to the same price range, YSL has way better leather quality and branding “glory” behind its products. My conclusion is my ps1 tiny+ is a nice and unique bag to have, but one is enough for me and I am not very keen to look foreword spending my money on this brand unless it comes out something major interesting or unique.


----------



## youngster

The quality of my bags has been excellent. No troubles whatsoever. I think quality issues sometimes appear greater and more widespread than they actually are as we here on tPF are obsessive about our bags, though perhaps rightfully so, since they cost a small fortune.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am curious how the quality of leather is determined?  Is it how it looks, feels, holds up?  The number 1 selling handbag is plastic coated cloth.  Just an observation.  And I admit I have never seen or felt a Hermes, a Dior, etc.  And it is difficult to ask  this using only  written word without it sounding critical.  It is not, I am just curious about others’ definition of quality.

Also, there are multiple threads on TPF about declining quality of the premiere brands?


----------



## youngster

southernbelle43 said:


> *I am curious how the quality of leather is determined?*  Is it how it looks, feels, holds up?  The number 1 selling handbag is plastic coated cloth.  Just an observation.  And I admit I have never seen or felt a Hermes, a Dior, etc.  And it is difficult to ask  this using only  written word without it sounding critical.  It is not, I am just curious about others’ definition of quality.
> 
> Also, there are multiple threads on TPF about declining quality of the premiere brands?



It's a good question! I think the answer is somewhat subjective.  Some people adore a very thick, soft leather that puddles.  Others are fans of Prada saffiano or LV epi, which couldn't be further from that. I own a variety of bags from a variety of designers and, yes, I have leathers that are thicker and softer than the PS1 leather.  I personally like the light-weight lamb used on the PS1.  It's certainly a thin leather but that also makes it light and easy to carry and stuff full.  It also can take the rain or snow and still looks good. It's a bag that I've always felt that PS expects people to really _use_, to carry on to trains and subways and to work or school, not a bag to sit on a shelf and be taken down for special occasions or to be particularly babied.  

Regarding declining quality overall for designers, I think the general thought is that top designers are producing so many bags to keep up with worldwide demand that quality has declined overall. If you take a look into individual forums, you'll generally find a thread or multiple threads on declining quality for that particular brand.  But, I also think that is magnified on tPF. Someone gets a bag that they judge to be less than absolutely perfect and starts a thread.  Going way back to when I first joined tPF, back in 2007, I remember reading about declining quality in a particular premier brand and how the bags weren't the same as a few years ago, from around 2000.  Now, I've read people say they can't believe how much quality has declined since 2010.  I say judge each bag on it's own and if it doesn't meet your standards, return it.  I won't condemn an entire brand because a few people on tPF had problems.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> The quality of my bags has been excellent. No troubles whatsoever. I think quality issues sometimes appear greater and more widespread than they actually are as we here on tPF are obsessive about our bags, though perhaps rightfully so, since they cost a small fortune.


I have a keep all and have no complaints about the quality.  I think the leather is nice and it's held up just fine


----------



## beachkaka

southernbelle43 said:


> I am curious how the quality of leather is determined?  Is it how it looks, feels, holds up?  The number 1 selling handbag is plastic coated cloth.  Just an observation.  And I admit I have never seen or felt a Hermes, a Dior, etc.  And it is difficult to ask  this using only  written word without it sounding critical.  It is not, I am just curious about others’ definition of quality.
> 
> Also, there are multiple threads on TPF about declining quality of the premiere brands?



I don’t have any Hermès or Dior, but do have some Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Balenciaga, Chloe and few more brands, of course even with each line of the same brand has varied types of leather, somehow when you feel these all sorts of leather often, even they are probably all in different texture and thickness but you can see and feel the juiciness, shine and substantial weight of the leather. When I first touch my PS1 tiny+ calf skin, the leather was thick but feels very puffy thick not “solid”, not that I meant it’s texture is chubby, in a more exaggerated way to describes it is like a thin leather stick on a sort of elastic form material, the leather was completely Matt and no shine on it at all, it looked dull, that’s why I had it for a while without feeling like to take it out, but once I forced myself to use it, the more I used the leather became more “alive”. Soften up a bit more, the natural oil or other stuff from my hands added bit shine on it. I am not sure how the hand will hold but last night I accidentally found one minor sealant pealing, just a little bit, I pulled it off. Fingers crossed don’t come undone or cracking.


----------



## southernbelle43

Thank you ladies for your well written responses!!


----------



## BooYah

Still a devoted PS1 fan here!
I am fortunate enough that I have not experienced any quality issues with my
PS1 medium/tiny/pouch/clutch bags so I will continue to love them and use 
them for as long as I am able to. The manner in which is designed works very
well for me and my lifestyle so I am happy for now


----------



## pjrufus

I found my 1st PS1 a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack, I used it daily for over a year. Over the last year or 2, after reading about the changing leather (Ps1+) decided to buy another PS1, and a pouch, before the thin, soft lamb, and the pouch, disappeared. I also bought a mini, which I don’t care for. It’s too small, and it’s the newer lux leather, which is heavier. It still has tags on and never used. So, for me, I still love my original PS1s and the pouch, but I don’t have much interest in the newer bags.


----------



## Metope

I'll wear my medium, tiny and mini PS1's until they fall apart! 

Trends come and go, and a big trend over the past couple years seems to be flashy logos plastered all over. Even Balenciaga City bags are covered in logos these days. Proenza Schouler are sticking to their anti-trend, down-to-earth aesthetic,  I have yet to see a PS bag with their name visible (other than the tag). At the height of PS popularity, being anti-trend kind of was the trend, and now it's not. Pretty ironic, but maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'll admit to having a quality issue with PS, but it wasn't with the leather. The lining on my medium PS1 tore right open, and I am not the type of person that wears their bags into oblivion. I keep all small or sharp objects in pouches or key cases 100% of the time, and I haven't had this issue occur with any other bag I have ever owned, whether I paid $100 or over $2000.


----------



## ltbag

I have several PS Runner fringe bags (size large) and I love them.  They are large enough to hold a small laptop and they look good with everything I own.  The leather is fantastic.  I love the fact that there are not logos plastered all over the bag.  I really like the understated design of Proenza.  They are not conservative but not so trendy that they will be out of style in under a year.  I never was much for the regular ps1.  I bought several but sold them.  I like a slightly edgier look.  I just bought the diagonal zip hobo in black croco-print (size medium) on the Proenza website now that it is 65% off during the yearly sale.  I like the edgy look, it reminds me of my old Balenciaga day bags and couriers.    I think resale value for Proenzas will be lower because they are not well known or trendy.  I actually like the fact that they are not trendy lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone, what about the Pouch? I still love mine like the day I received it, it's the perfect casual xbody. I chose it even over the Hip   so you know I _love_ it. I prefer the PS1 model like this, without handle. The PS11 is gorgeous, a classic, but it's a bit more dressy to me. I agree with others here, it's a good thing PS bags aren't everywhere.

Posted these before but here it is, the leather is  I've seen them being sold new again and there are probably some available pre-owned.


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Antigone, what about the Pouch? ]



I actually  like that one, but I can't find a black on sale.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> I actually  like that one, but I can't find a black on sale.


You know I'll PM you if I see one  I can't remember where I saw new ones, or if they were on sale.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

(Aaaargh, what's going on with tPF, so hard to post! )


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You know I'll PM you if I see one  I can't remember where I saw new ones, or if they were on sale.



Enabler much! 

But yes, please do PM me.


----------



## southernbelle43

I just changed into my birch PS1 this morning.  The leather, my gosh it is so silky and smells divine.  A big PS1 lover here!!!!


----------



## ltbag

My diagonal zip hobo and zip clutch that I bought on the Proenza site during their sale shipped and should arrive today.  I will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## ltbag

Here is my new diagonal zip hobo


----------



## southernbelle43

ltbag said:


> Here is my new diagonal zip hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109112


That is sooooo unique.  I love it.


----------



## ltbag

southernbelle43 said:


> That is sooooo unique.  I love it.


I really love it too southernbelle43.  I am considering getting the large size (which is a HUGE bag lol) in the silver.  I love this size for a purse though.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Enabler much!
> 
> But yes, please do PM me.


And it's on sale  It's a very good price.
https://www.monnierfreres.com/com-en/PS1-Lux-Leather-Pouch-bag-SCH002005-us.html


----------



## crescent

I've loved the PS1 bag ever since I first saw a post about it here on Purseblog (I checked, 2009) but just couldn't bring myself to buy one because of the price. It is weird to spend that much for a brand that doesn't have the storied history as the other premier brands. Last month though, I saw a pristine and cheap PS1 Pouch in a 2nd hand shop in Tokyo, which is odd since PS doesn't have much of a presence in Japan. I took it as a sign that the universe conspired to finally let me have one. 
So there are still folks like me who desire to have a PS bag but the other brands (I'm looking at you Gucci) have really upped their bag games and are enjoying the spotlight now.


----------



## ltbag

I love the fact that Proenza is a high quality brand with interesting designs and its not trendy.  I just bought two zip hobos during the summer sales.  The croc embossed medium zip hobo (which I posted a picture of last month) and just last week, the small pebbled leather zip hobo.  I got both these bags at 60% off retail or more and paid for them what I would pay for a Coach bag on sale, but the style, quality and design are so much nicer.    I use my black ps1 fringe runner bag ALL the time and love it so much, I even have a back up in my collection for when this one wears out lol.  I am still quite a Proenza fan


----------



## ltbag

ltbag said:


> I love the fact that Proenza is a high quality brand with interesting designs and its not trendy.  I just bought two zip hobos during the summer sales.  The croc embossed medium zip hobo (which I posted a picture of last month) and just last week, the small pebbled leather zip hobo.  I got both these bags at 60% off retail or more and paid for them what I would pay for a Coach bag on sale, but the style, quality and design are so much nicer.    I use my black ps1 fringe runner bag ALL the time and love it so much, I even have a back up in my collection for when this one wears out lol.  I am still quite a Proenza fan


Here is  a picture of my small pebbled leather zip hobo that just arrived today


----------



## KathrynS

I just received my first Proenza bag! I got a PS1+ in Sunflower. I've always wanted a PS1, but I almost exclusively use crossbody bags so the longer strap is what pushed me over. 

The serial number in the inside pocket does not mach the card. I searched and it seems from previous posts that this is normal. There was also a second authenticity card loose in the dustbag (the bag was shipped from the retailer inside the dustbag). Should I just hold on to both cards? Is the one that was inside the PS1 tied to my bag's serial number in any way? Does it matter? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Elliespurse

KathrynS said:


> I just received my first Proenza bag! I got a PS1+ in Sunflower. I've always wanted a PS1, but I almost exclusively use crossbody bags so the longer strap is what pushed me over.
> 
> The serial number in the inside pocket does not mach the card. I searched and it seems from previous posts that this is normal. There was also a second authenticity card loose in the dustbag (the bag was shipped from the retailer inside the dustbag). Should I just hold on to both cards? Is the one that was inside the PS1 tied to my bag's serial number in any way? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Congrats on your PS1+  I think the card and bag serial numbers were meant for the store to note down in case of repair etc. I'm not sure if they do this though. There's also the receipt when buying at a store.


----------



## bipsvalentina

i'm in love with Provenza S. My last bag purchased in sale the ps1 in red, great !!!! I have the pS11 mini in black ( winter sales) and another bag in python I don't know the name but I'm in love with this bags


----------



## boeyshona

I just bought my first PS1 in medium from farfetch!!! I find the satchel very classic and so roomy! I believe there’s still people in love with this classic style and probably late to the trend like me


----------



## Brigitte031

Coincidentally I was looking to buy a PS1 a few weeks ago but have not pulled the trigger. I still have and use my black PS11 I purchased 5 years ago. It’s a classic for me, can’t really go wrong using it!


----------



## boeyshona

This is the one that I got from Farfetch - and it was the last piece! Hurray!

The colour is called Orange but it has definitely leaning more to a red which I prefer. Hopefully the colour is true to the studio pics!


----------



## cathead87

^^
Congrats! Please post pics when you receive it and let us know what you think. 

PS had a dark orange that always tempted me. Guessing it is the same.


----------



## boeyshona

cathead87 said:


> ^^
> Congrats! Please post pics when you receive it and let us know what you think.
> 
> PS had a dark orange that always tempted me. Guessing it is the same.
> View attachment 4139815



Yes I definitely will! Can’t wait!


----------



## gswpurse

I love ps bags, they are well made and unique. Another plus point is, I don't see too many people carrying them (unlike chanel and lv). I just bought a small black hava top handle bag w/ studs. I love the bag...perfect size n sturdy leather. (bonus: it's lined with leather and suede)


----------



## boeyshona

I finally got my PS1 from Farfetch after 2 failed delivery attempts! 
I’m actually not sure if I want to keep this because recently I bought an insane number of bags and I think I need to be more selective of what to keep in my collection.

What do you guys think of the colour?


----------



## southernbelle43

boeyshona said:


> I finally got my PS1 from Farfetch after 2 failed delivery attempts!
> I’m actually not sure if I want to keep this because recently I bought an insane number of bags and I think I need to be more selective of what to keep in my collection.
> 
> What do you guys think of the colour?
> 
> View attachment 4147296


Is that birch?  It is so hard to tell on a computer.  I have one in birch and it is such a classic neutral color. I love it.


----------



## cathead87

boeyshona said:


> What do you guys think of the colour?


I like the color. However, I learned long ago that no matter how great the price if you don't love it then don't keep it.

You mentioned liking red. Did you see the red PS1s that Farfetch has listed? PS had red not too long ago so not sure how this one compares. Wait a season or two and it will be on sale.


----------



## boeyshona

southernbelle43 said:


> Is that birch?  It is so hard to tell on a computer.  I have one in birch and it is such a classic neutral color. I love it.
> View attachment 4147387



The official colour name is just Orange! It’s like a mandarin colour!


----------



## boeyshona

cathead87 said:


> I like the color. However, I learned long ago that no matter how great the price if you don't love it then don't keep it.
> 
> You mentioned liking red. Did you see the red PS1s that Farfetch has listed? PS had red not too long ago so not sure how this one compares. Wait a season or two and it will be on sale.
> 
> View attachment 4147601



Yes, definitely great advice! Yes I did see the red one on farfetch but because it wasn’t on sale - I didn’t purchase it but picked the orange instead


----------



## southernbelle43

boeyshona said:


> The official colour name is just Orange! It’s like a mandarin colour!


I love the color.  In several of the other forums I have read about the versatility of orange bags and how those who have them had no idea how much they can do with that color.  I have a deep “coral” saddle bag that I wear with dark  clothes and it always elicits comments on how it brightens up my outfit.   But if it does not really appeal to you, don’t keep it.  It will just sit in your closet which would be a shame.  Good luck.  These are fun decisions to get to make!


----------



## gillianna

I have a red and also orange PS wallet on a chain and love both colors.  I like both of them and feel they go with everything but I like the orange color better.  I think the color was Grapefruit.


----------



## southernbelle43

gillianna said:


> I have a red and also orange PS wallet on a chain and love both colors.  I like both of them and feel they go with everything but I like the orange color better.  I think the color was Grapefruit.


Those are TOO cute!!!!


----------



## boeyshona

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the color.  In several of the other forums I have read about the versatility of orange bags and how those who have them had no idea how much they can do with that color.  I have a deep “coral” saddle bag that I wear with dark  clothes and it always elicits comments on how it brightens up my outfit.   But if it does not really appeal to you, don’t keep it.  It will just sit in your closet which would be a shame.  Good luck.  These are fun decisions to get to make!



Haha actually my main reason of wanting to return was because I’ve bought so many bags from other designers recently so I’m feeling kinda guilty of spending so much just on bags. I do have to admit the colour is gorgeous!!! I’m also worried about the value of the bag if I were to resell it after I used it for awhile. The preloved market for this bag is saturated


----------



## lovebags00

gillianna said:


> I have a red and also orange PS wallet on a chain and love both colors.  I like both of them and feel they go with everything but I like the orange color better.  I think the color was Grapefruit.



I recently bought a wallet on chain in navy and love it. Such a cute bag and so easy to use.  Love the colors you have!!


----------



## boeyshona

Just an update, I ended up returning the PS in Orange. I went to Google up on preloved PS and I didn’t like the look of it after the bag has softened... I think the edges goes abit wavy after time and I didn’t like the look!

I ended up buying another bag from Prada which I love more


----------



## Brigitte031

boeyshona said:


> Just an update, I ended up returning the PS in Orange. I went to Google up on preloved PS and I didn’t like the look of it after the bag has softened... I think the edges goes abit wavy after time and I didn’t like the look!
> 
> I ended up buying another bag from Prada which I love more



Glad you were honest about not loving the bag and didn’t keep just to keep because it was at a sale price!


----------



## boeyshona

Brigitte031 said:


> Glad you were honest about not loving the bag and didn’t keep just to keep because it was at a sale price!



Haha even though it was on sale, it was still expensive! Lol I didn’t love it as much as I thought it would even though the colour is beautiful. I think I might love the smaller version better!


----------



## IntheOcean

boeyshona said:


> I think the edges goes abit wavy after time and I didn’t like the look!


Have you considered getting a PS1+? It's a bit more structured and holds its shape better over time, I think.


----------



## boeyshona

IntheOcean said:


> Have you considered getting a PS1+? It's a bit more structured and holds its shape better over time, I think.



Yes! Actually I just bought a PS1+ mini from Reebonz yesterday!! Haha when it arrives I’ll update here again! 

Here’s a pic of my purchase, I just love the crinkled leather! Looks soft and luxurious!


----------



## boeyshona

Wow Reebonz is really quick with shipping! I’ve got my PS1+ mini and I LOVE THIS BETTER!! Love the crinkled leather, it’s soft and gorgeous! The zips expands to give more space - genius!!
Definitely keeping this for sure!


----------



## Antigone

boeyshona said:


> Definitely keeping this for sure!



You should! It's gorgeous!


----------



## trigirl

boeyshona said:


> Wow Reebonz is really quick with shipping! I’ve got my PS1+ mini and I LOVE THIS BETTER!! Love the crinkled leather, it’s soft and gorgeous! The zips expands to give more space - genius!!
> Definitely keeping this for sure!
> 
> View attachment 4156765
> View attachment 4156766
> View attachment 4156767
> View attachment 4156768



Gorgeous color! I have that bag in black and love it! 

Enjoy!


----------



## IntheOcean

It's gorgeous! Congratulations! Hopefully, in the long run, you'll like it better than a regular PS1.


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> You should! It's gorgeous!



It definitely is!



trigirl said:


> Gorgeous color! I have that bag in black and love it!
> 
> Enjoy!



Haha excellent! The storage space is pretty sufficient for such a small bag!


----------



## boeyshona

IntheOcean said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations! Hopefully, in the long run, you'll like it better than a regular PS1.



Thank you! Yes the main reason why I returned the PS1 medium was because the part where the bag as glazed - it will turn wavy after usage and that wasn’t the look I was going for. Maybe a tiny size would be more ideal for me.


----------



## lavy

Just took my midnight PS1 on a trip with me and I forgot how great this bag is.  It’s not one of the bags that I grab for first but the leather is so soft and durable and the pockets make it so functional. The straps and multiple ways to carry it 

I have had some of the glazing on the seams of the handle start to split but considering how hard I am on the bag, I’m surprised how well it has held up. I think it’s a great bag and will be timeless in my collection!


----------



## Janebubbles

I am not going to buy this brand again. It really disappointed me. After occasional use of 1 year, the pin has gone missing, I can't get replacement anywhere, tried Reebonz where I bought it from, brought the bag to HK and Malaysia, one bag repairer said can make something similar, another said could only make it in copper (my hardware is silver!) since it is custom made, I don't know what it would look like beforehand therefore I didn't proceed.
The retailers could not help either. Contact Prozena on FB, no reply. I also found many other members have same problem with their bags. Really disappointing, I love the leather, and the choice of colours, what a pity.
The bag is now sitting in my wardrobe, have not used it since.
If anyone has any idea on where to get it fixed, pls let me know.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Janebubbles said:


> I am not going to buy this brand again. It really disappointed me. After occasional use of 1 year, the pin has gone missing, I can't get replacement anywhere, tried Reebonz where I bought it from, brought the bag to HK and Malaysia, one bag repairer said can make something similar, another said could only make it in copper (my hardware is silver!) since it is custom made, I don't know what it would look like beforehand therefore I didn't proceed.
> The retailers could not help either. Contact Prozena on FB, no reply. I also found many other members have same problem with their bags. Really disappointing, I love the leather, and the choice of colours, what a pity.
> The bag is now sitting in my wardrobe, have not used it since.
> If anyone has any idea on where to get it fixed, pls let me know.




Did you contact PS in the US by e-mail or phone call?


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Did you contact PS in the US by e-mail or phone call?


Please contact PS by email and plead your case.  I bought a bag from eBay that had a missing latch. PS  said I needed my purchase receipt and I told the guy I bought it from someone, not retail ...that there was no way I could afford one at full price.  He was really nice and said he would check with the repair dept.  They agreed to repair it for $85 .  I sent it and they did a great job.  Surely they will send you a pin!  If I were you I would mention that you have been told that PS had a problem with their hard ware which has now been corrected.  LOL. It never hurts to remind them.
Periodically bag designers have problems with their suppliers that is not their fault.  It happened to Massaccessi (leather issue), Arayla (hardware) and PS  that I know about personally.  And from reading TPF it has happened with many of the premier designers as well.


----------



## Janebubbles

southernbelle43 said:


> Please contact PS by email and plead your case.  I bought a bag from eBay that had a missing latch. PS  said I needed my purchase receipt and I told the guy I bought it from someone, not retail ...that there was no way I could afford one at full price.  He was really nice and said he would check with the repair dept.  They agreed to repair it for $85 .  I sent it and they did a great job.  Surely they will send you a pin!  If I were you I would mention that you have been told that PS had a problem with their hard ware which has now been corrected.  LOL. It never hurts to remind them.
> Periodically bag designers have problems with their suppliers that is not their fault.  It happened to Massaccessi (leather issue), Arayla (hardware) and PS  that I know about personally.  And from reading TPF it has happened with many of the premier designers as well.


I have contacted them and since I didn’t buy directly from them they won’t do anything. They ask me to contact the retailer I purchased from which is Reebonz and they say they don’t stock parts.


----------



## southernbelle43

OK try googling designer bag repair.  When I first got my bag, before I learned PS would repair it,   I found several sites advertising repair of designer bags.  They said they have large supply stocks.  Rago Brothers, Leather Doctors.  You can check on TPF for people's’ experiences with them. Good Luck.


----------



## TotinScience

ltbag said:


> Here is my new diagonal zip hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109112


Can I ask how you are liking this one? I saw a medium and small pebbled on sale and am curious about these hobos


----------



## Sferics

Still love PS - just sayin'.


----------



## Bisoux78

About to leave for a week long trip to Prague and I'm bringing my medium PS1. Its designer but not in your face so it won't attract thieves. Will take lots of pix!


----------



## Jktgal

My PS1 in midnight, large size, is the one I take when traveling. I've shoved it under seats on flights, send through security nekid (not in bin or dustbag), caught rain, etc. I got it used for under 550$ and was about 85% condition. After my abuse, it is atill about 75% condition. 
I also have the PS1 Keepal, in saddle color. A great one for taking files. Used to bring laptops with it (since getting a tablet, I rarely bring the laptop).
Overall I love PS. No obvious logos and most people don't know it is designer (in a city of 20 million). I prefer the brand stay under the radar. Just don't fold please...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I still love my ps1 bags...but nowadays I have too many bags so the rotation is longer between wear. They all look great though even after all this time!

Anyway, I  am considering the new saddle bag that is coming out this fall.


----------



## coniglietta

Jktgal said:


> My PS1 in midnight, large size, is the one I take when traveling. I've shoved it under seats on flights, send through security nekid (not in bin or dustbag), caught rain, etc. I got it used for under 550$ and was about 85% condition. After my abuse, it is atill about 75% condition.
> I also have the PS1 Keepal, in saddle color. A great one for taking files. Used to bring laptops with it (since getting a tablet, I rarely bring the laptop).
> Overall I love PS. No obvious logos and most people don't know it is designer (in a city of 20 million). I prefer the brand stay under the radar. Just don't fold please...



I have the same large PS! in midnight! I loved it and used it exclusively after I got it in 2010. I still cherish it, but it's not something I gravitate towards these days (it's kind of heavy and bulky for my daily routine). I would like to get a smaller version that I could carry around with the essentials.


----------



## grnbri

Here is my ps1 bicolor fringe that I recently fell back in love with.  The organization/pockets are just so good!  Perfect size for everyday as long as I don't need my laptop.  The fringe feels very spring-y also.


----------



## thundercloud

I have 3 PS1 pouches (the older style) in different colors and I love them! They're my go-to bags. They're my "perfect" bag in terms of organization/pockets/sections, size, wearability and durability. I would buy more, but DH thinks 3 of the same bag is already overkill. LOL.


----------



## Sferics

thundercloud said:


> I have 3 PS1 pouches (the older style) in different colors and I love them! They're my go-to bags. They're my "perfect" bag in terms of organization/pockets/sections, size, wearability and durability. I would buy more, but DH thinks 3 of the same bag is already overkill. LOL.


They live their happiest and healthiest life in a herd


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

thundercloud said:


> I have 3 PS1 pouches (the older style) in different colors and I love them! They're my go-to bags. They're my "perfect" bag in terms of organization/pockets/sections, size, wearability and durability. I would buy more, but DH thinks 3 of the same bag is already overkill. LOL.


I still love my black PS Pouch  I can't understand why they stopped making it. It sort of has the "golden ratio" for a smaller but not too small shoulder bag.


----------



## thundercloud

Sferics said:


> They live their happiest and healthiest life in a herd


LOL. I think so too!  Almost bought a pre-loved smoke one recently.



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I still love my black PS Pouch  I can't understand why they stopped making it. It sort of has the "golden ratio" for a smaller but not too small shoulder bag.


Totally agree! I have a black one too. It holds so much for its size! I wear mine crossbody and it's a no fuss, no worry bag for me.


----------



## Rikilove10

Antigone said:


> I noticed that the board is quiet. Did people stop buying PS? Why? Quality issues?
> 
> I'm eyeing a PS11 mini classic but not sure if it will work for me, as I only like crossbody bags now and I seldom find bags with straps that are long enough.


I just got into PS about two years ago and I absolutely LOVE the brand. I'm not a fan of their PS1 bags, but, their clutches, bucket bags and top handle bags are fab. The workmanship and leather is amazing. I'll post a picture of my PS collection once my lastest purchase, the Proenza Schouler Suede Curl Small Chain Clutch, comes in from Fashionphile. Thanks so much for starting this thread!


----------



## southernbelle43

I made an offer on a PS1 tiny on Poshmark yesterday.  I am into smaller bags now and I loved my PS1 medium but it was too big. I hope the offer is accepted.


----------



## youngster

southernbelle43 said:


> I made an offer on a PS1 tiny on Poshmark yesterday.  I am into smaller bags now and I loved my PS1 medium but it was too big. I hope the offer is accepted.



I sold my medium earlier this year but kept my two tinys. Love the tiny and highly recommend it, especially for travel. If I were commuting to a daily job, the medium would be very useful but I  found it too large otherwise.


----------



## k5ml3k

Still have my PS1 medium in the suede burgundy [emoji173]️


----------



## ltbag

I love love love my fringe runners and use them in my rotation all the time.


----------



## TotinScience

I had a medium PS1 in the most INCREDIBLE purple leather for a hot second that I found for an amazing price. The bag was super beautiful, but I found that it had a dreaded "neither here nor there" size for me - too small to take to work or for a long day of travel, too big as an errands/ date bag. Plus, the strap length was decidedly not my jam either. But I am keeping an eye on a preowned market for a tiny, as it would fit my needs much better.


----------



## lxrac

TotinScience said:


> I had a medium PS1 in the most INCREDIBLE purple leather for a hot second that I found for an amazing price. The bag was super beautiful, but I found that it had a dreaded "neither here nor there" size for me - too small to take to work or for a long day of travel, too big as an errands/ date bag. Plus, the strap length was decidedly not my jam either. But I am keeping an eye on a preowned market for a tiny, as it would fit my needs much better.



yezzzz buy the tiny one! its super cute


----------



## TejasMama

I just picked up a gorgeous PS1 medium in black with the novelty strap--it was in amazing condition.  My PS1s (medium and tiny) remain some of my most favorite bags.  Nothing beats them for travel.


----------



## SeeingRed

I am considering purchasing a preloved small courier bag with a gold and silver chain. I love the idea of the versatility that the mixed metals delivers. Any thoughts on the quality and value of this bag? I am concerned about the quality of the hardware, does it wear or tarnish easily?
Thank you


----------



## Rsehvn

I just purchased two bags on sale, the PS1+ Tiny in black and the PS1 medium in Fog.  These are my first PS bags and what sold me was the Tiny sounds like the perfect downsize everyday carry/travel bag and the medium is perfect for when you want to carry a bit more.  I think the organization of these bags make them so timeless.  I regret letting go of my balenciaga city but this kind of reminds me of it with supple lamb leather but the plus seems sturdier, the strap seems better with one top handle and the top flap vs a zipper.


----------



## boeyshona

Wheee picked up the PS1+ tiny at an amazing price from their website I suggest you guys go check them out


----------



## Rsehvn

boeyshona said:


> Wheee picked up the PS1+ tiny at an amazing price from their website I suggest you guys go check them out
> View attachment 4612322



I saw this too and yes the price is freaking amazing, about half of what I paid for the PS1+ tiny in black.  Congratulations!


----------



## boeyshona

Rsehvn said:


> I saw this too and yes the price is freaking amazing, about half of what I paid for the PS1+ tiny in black.  Congratulations!



Haha yes!!! Such a good deal! I wanted the tiny in grey but I think its not worth the extra $$$! Lol! So now I have 2 PS1 in similar colour family. I have the mini zip mini in cardinal


----------



## IntheOcean

boeyshona said:


> Wheee picked up the PS1+ tiny at an amazing price from their website I suggest you guys go check them out
> View attachment 4612322


Congrats on scoring this beauty at such a good discount!


----------



## boeyshona

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on scoring this beauty at such a good discount!



Thank you!! Haha PS website is rather slow tho, usually Farfetch ships in 3 hours but it's been 12 hours and my order hasn't been confirmed yet. Lol


----------



## Rsehvn

boeyshona said:


> Thank you!! Haha PS website is rather slow tho, usually Farfetch ships in 3 hours but it's been 12 hours and my order hasn't been confirmed yet. Lol


I got one order from DHL from Italy.  That shipped next day and I got it in two days.  The second order took 3 business days to ship via UPS farfetch and arrived without an authenticity card.


----------



## boeyshona

My PS1+ tiny is here!! Perfect size for me now I'm so tempted to get the gray!!


----------



## Rsehvn

boeyshona said:


> My PS1+ tiny is here!! Perfect size for me now I'm so tempted to get the gray!!
> 
> View attachment 4616063


Omg is this the geranium?  The color is so pretty, not too pink or orange!  Congrats again such a great price, I see it’s not available on the website anymore.  I am tempted to get the mini in this color...


----------



## lxrac

Love PS! I have had my PS1 bag for 6 years now.


----------



## IntheOcean

boeyshona said:


> My PS1+ tiny is here!! Perfect size for me now I'm so tempted to get the gray!!
> 
> View attachment 4616063


Such a pretty shade of red! Congrats!


----------



## youngster

Super pretty!  I'm still thinking about the fog grey color myself in the tiny but also looking at the suede/leather mix in the Dahlia color.  So pretty!


----------



## Rsehvn

Any idea when thus sale ends?  I have a feeling it’s Dec 17th since the website says something about no returns for items purchased between 11/27-12/17


----------



## boeyshona

Rsehvn said:


> Omg is this the geranium?  The color is so pretty, not too pink or orange!  Congrats again such a great price, I see it’s not available on the website anymore.  I am tempted to get the mini in this color...



Yes it is the geranium! Haha actually it's more to an orangey-red! Yeah totally sold out cuz this colour was going at an amazing price!! Lol


----------



## boeyshona

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty shade of red! Congrats!



Haha thank you I'll use her well


----------



## boeyshona

youngster said:


> Super pretty!  I'm still thinking about the fog grey color myself in the tiny but also looking at the suede/leather mix in the Dahlia color.  So pretty!



Yes omg I love the grey too! Too bad it's a slip pocket at the back, I prefer the zip!


----------



## youngster

boeyshona said:


> Yes omg I love the grey too! Too bad it's a slip pocket at the back, I prefer the zip!



I think the minis and tiny's have slip pockets now in the back.  The mediums still have the zip.  I have the mini in fog and it is a great color, highly recommend it!  I'm trying to resist buying it in another size lol.


----------



## boeyshona

youngster said:


> I think the minis and tiny's have slip pockets now in the back.  The mediums still have the zip.  I have the mini in fog and it is a great color, highly recommend it!  I'm trying to resist buying it in another size lol.



Nope the PS1+ tiny has a zip at the back  that's why I went with the geradium haha


----------



## youngster

boeyshona said:


> Nope the PS1+ tiny has a zip at the back  that's why I went with the geradium haha



Yes, after I posted, I realized I should have specified its the classic PS1 that has the slip pockets.  I always forget about the PS1+ as I don't own one.


----------



## boeyshona

youngster said:


> Yes, after I posted, I realized I should have specified its the classic PS1 that has the slip pockets.  I always forget about the PS1+ as I don't own one.



Haha I'm actually thinking of getting the grey!! So gorgeous


----------



## Rsehvn

The PS website just posted a bunch of new colors into their sale section and now I’m more confused about what color to get.  I see the lemon, lilac, periwinkle, rose quartz and the addition of the hava bag and hex tote.  . Does anyone know if these colors are from a much older season?


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> The PS website just posted a bunch of new colors into their sale section and now I’m more confused about what color to get.  I see the lemon, lilac, periwinkle, rose quartz and the addition of the hava bag and hex tote.  . Does anyone know if these colors are from a much older season?



Thanks for the heads up!  I'll go check it out.  They have historically done this, from what I recall, added new things as the sale progresses. I've wondered too, whether they just found these items in their warehouse, or what?  Some of them only have 1 item available so that makes me think it was just an extra from their warehouse. Other colors have many more than 1 available.   

Fog is a 2019 color from what I remember.  I saw it showing up on Farfetch earlier in the year.  The color "desert earth" though is an older color from what I recall but there are multiple available.  The tiny in "apricot" only has 4 available. (You can tell how many are available by adding it to your cart and then clicking on the quantity for the drop down of how many you could add.)


----------



## boeyshona

Actually I checked the prices, some bags are actually cheaper buying from Farfetch with the 35% discount going now. Plus you can use Shopback! Lol


----------



## Rsehvn

boeyshona said:


> Actually I checked the prices, some bags are actually cheaper buying from Farfetch with the 35% discount going now. Plus you can use Shopback! Lol


Omg you’re so right!  I wondered how this was since the fog medium I ordered through the PS site but was actually delivered by farfetch


----------



## Rsehvn

boeyshona said:


> Actually I checked the prices, some bags are actually cheaper buying from Farfetch with the 35% discount going now. Plus you can use Shopback! Lol


Thank you for sharing!  I managed to get the mini PS1+ in Gray asphalt that I’ve been eyeing but now I got it at the price I wanted to pay!


----------



## boeyshona

Rsehvn said:


> Thank you for sharing!  I managed to get the mini PS1+ in Gray asphalt that I’ve been eyeing but now I got it at the price I wanted to pay!



Lol welcome! Do share pics of your bag once you get it! I'm now thinking if I should get the fog PS1 tiny or rose quartz PS1+ tiny! Both are such beautiful colours but I prefer the zipped pocket at the back. But I do have a few pink bags in my collection already.. lol


----------



## Rsehvn

boeyshona said:


> Lol welcome! Do share pics of your bag once you get it! I'm now thinking if I should get the fog PS1 tiny or rose quartz PS1+ tiny! Both are such beautiful colours but I prefer the zipped pocket at the back. But I do have a few pink bags in my collection already.. lol


The fog is such a gorgeous color! I love the medium that I got.  I definitely want to add a PS1+ tiny to my collection, love that it has the zipper back pocket.


----------



## boeyshona

Omg I'm so glad I waited for the Fog to be on further markdown!!! Lol now there is nothing stopping me from getting it hahaha


----------



## boeyshona

Omg the price went back to S$982 for the fog not sure why - did PS changed their mind? I hope they honour my order haha


----------



## sunflower246

I still love PS1 and still wear it. I do rotate my bags (different brands.) I just got this! So pretty! It was shipped from Itay, & everything was packaged nicely. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## boeyshona

sunflower246 said:


> I still love PS1 and still wear it. I do rotate my bags (different brands.) I just got this! So pretty! It was shipped from Itay, & everything was packaged nicely. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4629154



Gorgeous - is that the fog colour? I can't wait for mine


----------



## sunflower246

boeyshona said:


> Gorgeous - is that the fog colour? I can't wait for mine


Yep! Thank you!


----------



## boeyshona

My PS1+ came with authenticity cards but this PS1 didn't  I emailed in to request for it - hopefully they will reply soon!

I brought her out immediately hehe - she's a beautiful cool grey!


----------



## sunflower246

boeyshona said:


> My PS1+ came with authenticity cards but this PS1 didn't  I emailed in to request for it - hopefully they will reply soon!
> 
> I brought her out immediately hehe - she's a beautiful cool grey!
> View attachment 4630292


Beautiful! We match!  
Yea, mine didn't come with the authenticity card either. My medium did. I know that originally, PS didn't have authenticity card at all. Authenticity cards are recently introduced like in the past five years or so. I could be wrong, but my other two PS have authenticity cards except this one the tiny.


----------



## youngster

The tiny is back in stock in the beautiful fog grey color but at $775 now.  I think it was as low at $542.50.  The price is bouncing up and down for some reason, maybe it automatically adjusts up when there are only a few in stock.


----------



## boeyshona

youngster said:


> The tiny is back in stock in the beautiful fog grey color but at $775 now.  I think it was as low at $542.50.  The price is bouncing up and down for some reason, maybe it automatically adjusts up when there are only a few in stock.



Yeah it was, I bought it when the price was low plus with free shipping! Their shipping promo ended so now if cost USD40 to ship


----------



## iluvmybags

Its been a long time since I posted here about bags. I sold off most of my collection long ago except for a couple of favs. One of the bags I most regret ever selling was my Khaki PS1. It had the best leather and I have never seen the color anywhere else. Lately, I've been shopping consignment sites and ebay looking for some of the bags I miss most. I only wanted a PS1 if I could find an early release with the original lining and leather (not a fan of the new linings or leather). Last week on The Real Real I found an original Military PS1 for a little more than $300. I added it as a favorite. A few days later I noticed it had been further reduced & was around $250. The pics didn't look too bad. No obvious wear. It was a final sale so I was a little hesitant, but I finally decided to go for it. It arrived today and OMG! Its incredible! Its so clean and there's hardly any wear. The strap is a little curled and bent in middle and maybe the color has warmed a little, but overall its in fantastic shape. The hangtag still has its protective plastic covering it & the original price tag was inside the inner pocket. Its not Khaki but the color is close enough. Right away I put all my stuff inside and carried it already. I definitely still have a lot of love for Proenza Schouler!

(For comparison purposes, here was my original reveal of my Khaki from 2010 - *P.S. . . I Love You!*)


----------



## IntheOcean

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a long time since I posted here about bags. I sold off most of my collection long ago except for a couple of favs. One of the bags I most regret ever selling was my Khaki PS1. It had the best leather and I have never seen the color anywhere else. Lately, I've been shopping consignment sites and ebay looking for some of the bags I miss most. I only wanted a PS1 if I could find an early release with the original lining and leather (not a fan of the new linings or leather). Last week on The Real Real I found an original Military PS1 for a little more than $300. I added it as a favorite. A few days later I noticed it had been further reduced & was around $250. The pics didn't look too bad. No obvious wear. It was a final sale so I was a little hesitant, but I finally decided to go for it. It arrived today and OMG! Its incredible! Its so clean and there's hardly any wear. The strap is a little curled and bent in middle and maybe the color has warmed a little, but overall its in fantastic shape. The hangtag still has its protective plastic covering it & the original price tag was inside the inner pocket. Its not Khaki but the color is close enough. Right away I put all my stuff inside and carried it already. I definitely still have a lot of love for Proenza Schouler!
> 
> (For comparison purposes, here was my original reveal of my Khaki from 2010 - *P.S. . . I Love You!*)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636704


Congrats! The Military color is amazing, and it's such an incredible feeling when you get the bag you absolutely love and just can't wait and have to switch into it right away.


----------



## joheinous

SeeingRed said:


> I am considering purchasing a preloved small courier bag with a gold and silver chain. I love the idea of the versatility that the mixed metals delivers. Any thoughts on the quality and value of this bag? I am concerned about the quality of the hardware, does it wear or tarnish easily?
> Thank you


Sorry for this really late reply, but if you're still considering...I own this bag and really love it. I took it to a shoe guy to have the attached side of the chain removed and had a clip (like a leash to match the other side) put on so I could take this strap off and on. I love the 2 tone chain, but wanted to use some of my other straps with the bag. It's a great purse and I've taken it on many trips.


----------



## Luna

I have a rainbow of PS1 mediums... last night i was changing out my bags and decided to go with a mansur gavriel bag... and was reminded of how much I actually love the look and functionality of the PS1 - the MG bag just doesn't have that for me.  

Pretty sure this is my first post in this subforum .... I dont know what kept me!

and that military PS1 is lovely - makes me want that color!


----------



## IntheOcean

Luna said:


> I have a rainbow of PS1 mediums... last night i was changing out my bags and decided to go with a mansur gavriel bag... and was reminded of how much I actually love the look and functionality of the PS1 - the MG bag just doesn't have that for me.
> 
> Pretty sure this is my first post in this subforum .... I dont know what kept me!
> 
> and that military PS1 is lovely - makes me want that color!


Functionality is what drew me in when I first saw what the PS1 looked like inside. It wasn't just a pretty bag. 

Would you like to share your collection of Proenzas? There can never be too much PS eye candy.


----------



## Luna

I'll have to arrange them all pretty like - I'll post soon


----------



## plingster

First post in this forum  I recently took out my PS1 medium in Midnight to use again and it reminded me of how much I loved it. I since bought a PS1 Tiny in Fog after being inspired by the earlier posts. 
Am now thinking of getting one in a bright colour and am mulling over these. Any comments are welcome!


----------



## IntheOcean

plingster said:


> First post in this forum  I recently took out my PS1 medium in Midnight to use again and it reminded me of how much I loved it. I since bought a PS1 Tiny in Fog after being inspired by the earlier posts.
> Am now thinking of getting one in a bright colour and am mulling over these. Any comments are welcome!


Since you already have two PS1 bags, I'd go for the PS1+. As for the color, I think they're both great, so you'll have to choose yourself which one you like best. The PS1+ is a bit less supple than the original model, and I believe (don't quote me on this, though) it's always made of calfskin, whereas a PS1 can be calfskin or lambskin, depending on the color.


----------



## boeyshona

I have both PS1+ and PS1 and I prefer the leather on the PS1+. Its more structured so it holds it's shape better in the long run  I say go for the geradium colour hehe


----------



## Luna

I've been after that magenta for a while now!! i LOVE color  
but that Terracotta color is pretty and seems versatile! (I dont know the actual name, sorry)


----------



## plingster

Luna said:


> I've been after that magenta for a while now!! i LOVE color
> but that Terracotta color is pretty and seems versatile! (I dont know the actual name, sorry)


Do you mean the second picture (from Reebonz) or the last one (from FarFetch)? The Reebonz one is “Brick 2” while the FarFetch one is “Geranium”.


----------



## Alice1979

plingster said:


> First post in this forum  I recently took out my PS1 medium in Midnight to use again and it reminded me of how much I loved it. I since bought a PS1 Tiny in Fog after being inspired by the earlier posts.
> Am now thinking of getting one in a bright colour and am mulling over these. Any comments are welcome!



Another thing to consider between PS1 and PS1+ medium is that the strap on the PS1+ medium is ~7 inches longer than PS1 medium at maximum. That means PS1+ medium can be worn comfortably as a cross body, whereas I always feel the strap on the PS1 medium a tad too short as a cross body, at least for my 5'4 frame.

Tough choice... all three are lovely!


----------



## plingster

IntheOcean said:


> Since you already have two PS1 bags, I'd go for the PS1+. As for the color, I think they're both great, so you'll have to choose yourself which one you like best. The PS1+ is a bit less supple than the original model, and I believe (don't quote me on this, though) it's always made of calfskin, whereas a PS1 can be calfskin or lambskin, depending on the color.


Hm... does that mean that PS1+ would be heavier than PS1?


----------



## IntheOcean

plingster said:


> Hm... does that mean that PS1+ would be heavier than PS1?


All my Proenzas are PS1, so I can't tell you if the PS1+ is heavier, sorry. I think it probably is, but not so much so it will be uncomfortable to carry. Also, there's an additional main compartment divider in the PS1+, so that might add some weight as well. But that's just my guess.


----------



## IntheOcean

Alice1979 said:


> Another thing to consider between PS1 and PS1+ medium is that the strap on the PS1+ medium is ~7 inches longer than PS1 medium at maximum. That means PS1+ medium can be worn comfortably as a cross body, whereas I always feel the strap on the PS1 medium a tad too short as a cross body, at least for my 5'4 frame.
> 
> Tough choice... all three are lovely!


On the PS website it's stated that the strap is even longer than that, plus the dimensions also differ a bit:

PS1 Medium:
Length: 12.5" Width: 4" Height: 8.5"
Strap length: 22" / Drop: 9"

PS1+ Medium:
Length: 12" Width: 5.5" Height: 8.5"
Strap length: 36.5" / 19.5" drop.

I'd say the PS1+ is more versatile. You can still carry it on the shoulder, but carrying the regular PS1 crossbody doesn't work for most people. (Although some members here on the forum talked about adding hook extensions, and that worked great.)


----------



## Alice1979

I wonder how they measure the straps  The strap on my PS1 medium actually measures 34.5 inches at the shortest and 37 at the longest (3 holes), and the strap on my PS1+ medium measures 39 inches at the shortest and 44 inches at the longest (5 holes). All measurements are end to end inclusive of the clasps.

In terms of dimension, the PS1+ medium is actually shorter in length and height, but it's the deeper width makes the bag seems bigger.


----------



## plingster

Thanks everyone for sharing your comments! I just placed an order with FarFetch for the PS1+ Medium in Geranium... will update again when it arrives.


----------



## IntheOcean

Alice1979 said:


> I wonder how they measure the straps  The strap on my PS1 medium actually measures 34.5 inches at the shortest and 37 at the longest (3 holes), and the strap on my PS1+ medium measures 39 inches at the shortest and 44 inches at the longest (5 holes). All measurements are end to end inclusive of the clasps.
> 
> In terms of dimension, the PS1+ medium is actually shorter in length and height, but it's the deeper width makes the bag seems bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4654331
> View attachment 4654332


Thank you for the pictures and the correct measurements!



plingster said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your comments! I just placed an order with FarFetch for the PS1+ Medium in Geranium... will update again when it arrives.


That's a gorgeous color, especially with the spring coming up.


----------



## plingster

It has arrived...


----------



## southernbelle43

plingster said:


> It has arrived...


Love it!


----------



## plingster

southernbelle43 said:


> Love it!


Yes! It’s a pretty intriguing colour that is neither red, orange nor pink in real life.


----------



## IntheOcean

plingster said:


> It has arrived...


I really like how the black stitching looks against this shade of... red? Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## plingster

IntheOcean said:


> I really like how the black stitching looks against this shade of... red? Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you! I know what you mean about the contrast with the black stitching. And the colour... I really don’t know how to describe it. All my photos of the bag turned out orange, which is not exactly how it looks like IRL.

Brought it with me today for a road test. First impressions are so far so good, except that it is heavier and it seems harder to close the bag with the clasp compared to my old PS1. Maybe the leather just needs to be more seasoned.

Here’s my best attempt at capturing its colour:


----------



## KateMore

plingster said:


> It has arrived...


Contrast stitching looks bomb!
Congrats on a new beauty!


----------



## Luna

Alright ever since I saw a pic of a PS1 in military on here recently I couldn't stop thinking about it - I scored one on PM - do you think the SMOKE and MILITARY color are TOO CLOSE??  my shopaholicism said no....


----------



## sdkitty

Luna said:


> Alright ever since I saw a pic of a PS1 in military on here recently I couldn't stop thinking about it - I scored one on PM - do you think the SMOKE and MILITARY color are TOO CLOSE??  my shopaholicism said no....


I have Military....it's green and smoke, I assume, is grey....so not that close


----------



## IntheOcean

Luna said:


> Alright ever since I saw a pic of a PS1 in military on here recently I couldn't stop thinking about it - I scored one on PM - do you think the SMOKE and MILITARY color are TOO CLOSE??  my shopaholicism said no....


Not at all! Smoke is definitely more grey/taupe than Military. They're not alike so much so it would be redundant to own both. 
Now... How about some pictures of your new gorgeous PS1?


----------



## Luna

Oh good - cause now I'll have smoke and military - I hope to get it before the weekend......

I'm determined to get a rainbow shot of my PS1s - luckily my  husband has made me clear out my closet to make it look less like a hoarders nest - I should be able to do it this weekend 


IntheOcean said:


> Not at all! Smoke is definitely more grey/taupe than Military. They're not alike so much so it would be redundant to own both.
> Now... How about some pictures of your new gorgeous PS1?


----------



## IntheOcean

Luna said:


> Oh good - cause now I'll have smoke and military - I hope to get it before the weekend......
> 
> I'm determined to get a rainbow shot of my PS1s - luckily my  husband has made me clear out my closet to make it look less like a hoarders nest - I should be able to do it this weekend


I'd love to see that rainbow shot! Aren't clear outs just great - all that space freed up to fill with new stuff?


----------



## Luna

IntheOcean said:


> I'd love to see that rainbow shot! Aren't clear outs just great - all that space freed up to fill with new stuff?



LMAO   - the extra space is amazing... but yes, that's the thought that crept into my mind.  room for more stuff.


----------



## Luna

this seems to be the most active thread in here - anyone know the color name of this bag?  is this orchid?


----------



## cathead87

Luna said:


> this seems to be the most active thread in here - anyone know the color name of this bag?  is this orchid?


Here are some pics of orchid:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-winter-2015-colors.908397/
https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-mini-pouch-messenger-bag-orchid-373103

It's really hard to tell because of the lighting differences. Hopefully, someone that is more familiar with the pink/purple colors will respond.


----------



## vesna

I bought medium in orchid a little while ago and sold it thinking that the size and the strap length were not for me, but I could not resist that fine bag, so a week ago I bought a beautiful red Chianti. It is a bag for me after all, I can always buy a cross-body strap for it, but it is exactly between a too small  Miu Miu small madras or Balenciaga   hip , and all my large work bags. I needed one for necessary stuff + the book and some work stuff but not heavy ...leather wears better with time, it gets amazing patina, so it is a one of a kind bag. I like leather which looks better with time, I simply hate bags which look like rugs once they lived a bit...PS leather is getting better shine and colour when it is used than when it is new. Somewhat like old Mulberry Darwin ( not the same leather but aging in the same way). That is why I got Mansur Gavriel natural leather to see it age well...for me that is an investment


----------



## IntheOcean

vesna said:


> I bought medium in orchid a little while ago and sold it thinking that the size and the strap length were not for me, but I could not resist that fine bag, so a week ago I bought a beautiful red Chianti. It is a bag for me after all, I can always buy a cross-body strap for it, but it is exactly between a too small  Miu Miu small madras or Balenciaga   hip , and all my large work bags. I needed one for necessary stuff + the book and some work stuff but not heavy ...leather wears better with time, it gets amazing patina, so it is a one of a kind bag. I like leather which looks better with time, I simply hate bags which look like rugs once they lived a bit...PS leather is getting better shine and colour when it is used than when it is new. Somewhat like old Mulberry Darwin ( not the same leather but aging in the same way). That is why I got Mansur Gavriel natural leather to see it age well...for me that is an investment


Congrats on scoring this beauty! Chianti has always been one of my all-time favorite colors by PS. 
Concerning the strap, you can try checking out Etsy or Amazon for some hooks to add to the rings. Perhaps that could work?
And the Medium size is amazing, yes! Not too small, not too big.


----------



## vesna

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on scoring this beauty! Chianti has always been one of my all-time favorite colors by PS.
> Concerning the strap, you can try checking out Etsy or Amazon for some hooks to add to the rings. Perhaps that could work?
> And the Medium size is amazing, yes! Not too small, not too big.


Thanks a lot, that will work, I will post what I do to it


----------



## Luna

search for carabiners on etsy or ebay  it'll go with the whole industrial feel.  OR there are tons of great straps out there on the market... I love throwing my MJ camo guitar strap on some of my PS1s, or i even bought a bunch of cute separate straps off of wconcepts.com


----------



## pythonlover

plingster said:


> Thank you! I know what you mean about the contrast with the black stitching. And the colour... I really don’t know how to describe it. All my photos of the bag turned out orange, which is not exactly how it looks like IRL.
> 
> Brought it with me today for a road test. First impressions are so far so good, except that it is heavier and it seems harder to close the bag with the clasp compared to my old PS1. Maybe the leather just needs to be more seasoned.
> 
> Here’s my best attempt at capturing its colour:



This is so lovely that I pushed the button -- 65% off on Farfetch is hard to resist.

Was tempted by the silver Zip PS1+ Medium too, thankfully there are no pictures of that here.


----------



## grnbri

vesna said:


> I bought medium in orchid a little while ago and sold it thinking that the size and the strap length were not for me, but I could not resist that fine bag, so a week ago I bought a beautiful red Chianti. It is a bag for me after all, I can always buy a cross-body strap for it, but it is exactly between a too small  Miu Miu small madras or Balenciaga   hip , and all my large work bags. I needed one for necessary stuff + the book and some work stuff but not heavy ...leather wears better with time, it gets amazing patina, so it is a one of a kind bag. I like leather which looks better with time, I simply hate bags which look like rugs once they lived a bit...PS leather is getting better shine and colour when it is used than when it is new. Somewhat like old Mulberry Darwin ( not the same leather but aging in the same way). That is why I got Mansur Gavriel natural leather to see it age well...for me that is an investment


Gorgeous color - love that combo of the rich red and matte gold


----------



## southernbelle43

I sold two PS1 medium bags only because they were too big for what I carry on a daily basis.  There was a Tiny one in excellent condition for 75% off retail, so I snagged it. It will be here Thursday. So yes there is still a LOT OF LOVE for Proenza Schouler in this house.   Here is the one I bought.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sadly I am returning the above PS1 tiny.  The color is stunning, it is absolutely like new condition. I could not make what I carry fit into it without playing bag tetris. Fortunately I know what will work for me and what will sit in the closet.  I returned it today; if anyone is looking for a PS1 tiny that is priced, or was when I bought it, at a great price...check Fashionphile later.   It does make me sad  because the lamb leather and the style are so classic and beautiful. Oh well.


----------



## Alice1979

southernbelle43 said:


> Sadly I am returning the above PS1 tiny.  The color is stunning, it is absolutely like new condition. I could not make what I carry fit into it without playing bag tetris. Fortunately I know what will work for me and what will sit in the closet.  I returned it today; if anyone is looking for a PS1 tiny that is priced, or was when I bought it, at a great price...check Fashionphile later.   It does make me sad  because the lamb leather and the style are so classic and beautiful. Oh well.



Been wondering who got it... I had this one in my cart waiting for it to go to 30% off and then it was gone. I am sorry the tiny size did not work for you. For me it is perfect. It's not as small as some of my mini bags like Chanel mini Flaps or Bal mini City's. It fits all my essentials and is so easy to carry and style. I am up to 6 tiny's and hoping add more colors.

Fashionphile will most likely remove all discounts when they put it back on their site, as they have been doing it for quite some time now, or even in some cases mark up the prices


----------



## southernbelle43

Alice1979 said:


> Been wondering who got it... I had this one in my cart waiting for it to go to 30% off and then it was gone. I am sorry the tiny size did not work for you. For me it is perfect. It's not as small as some of my mini bags like Chanel mini Flaps or Bal mini City's. It fits all my essentials and is so easy to carry and style. I am up to 6 tiny's and hoping add more colors.
> 
> Fashionphile will most likely remove all discounts when they put it back on their site, as they have been doing it for quite some time now, or even in some cases mark up the prices


I hope you get it.  It is stunning and if it has ever been used I cannot tell it. Good luck.


----------



## IntheOcean

southernbelle43 said:


> Sadly I am returning the above PS1 tiny.  The color is stunning, it is absolutely like new condition. I could not make what I carry fit into it without playing bag tetris. Fortunately I know what will work for me and what will sit in the closet.  I returned it today; if anyone is looking for a PS1 tiny that is priced, or was when I bought it, at a great price...check Fashionphile later.   It does make me sad  because the lamb leather and the style are so classic and beautiful. Oh well.


I'm sorry the Tiny size didn't work out for you! For me, it seems like a perfect middle ground between a small- and medium-sized bag. Perhaps you could just enjoy having some extra room in your Medium PS1? That's what I often do with bags that are a bit on the bigger side. Free space is nice to have! And if the bag is slouchy enough, it looks equally nice stuffed and half-empty.


----------



## IntheOcean

Alice1979 said:


> Been wondering who got it... I had this one in my cart waiting for it to go to 30% off and then it was gone. I am sorry the tiny size did not work for you. For me it is perfect. It's not as small as some of my mini bags like Chanel mini Flaps or Bal mini City's. It fits all my essentials and is so easy to carry and style. I am up to 6 tiny's and hoping add more colors.
> 
> Fashionphile will most likely remove all discounts when they put it back on their site, as they have been doing it for quite some time now, or even in some cases mark up the prices


Perhaps they won't remove the discount this time? With the sales everywhere it would seem like the right thing to do. This color is really nice and not the most common shade of red.

Have you posted your PS collection anywhere? If not, would that be something you're interested in? This subforum could use more activity!


----------



## southernbelle43

IntheOcean said:


> I'm sorry the Tiny size didn't work out for you! For me, it seems like a perfect middle ground between a small- and medium-sized bag. Perhaps you could just enjoy having some extra room in your Medium PS1? That's what I often do with bags that are a bit on the bigger side. Free space is nice to have! And if the bag is slouchy enough, it looks equally nice stuffed and half-empty.


I was quite sad that it did not work. I can deal with some extra space much better than a bag I have to carefully pack every time I use it.


----------



## KayuuKathey

I still use mine, I believe everyone is into the other legacy brands and now the hyped up upgrades to brands like Gucci, LV and the collabs that are invigorating those brands. 
PS still has its core user I believe but like other brands like Rag&Bone sometimes they do have their time where people drift into other designers, same thing with Mansur Gavriel and etc. Then you have the rise of Strathberry, Everlane, Claire V, and etc, giving rise to minimalist and smooth leather bags. 

Whenever I go to Bergdorf (pre-covid), I still see the new styles and etc with folks looking at them in passing. For me, I never get tired of PS. I will say my favorite of the PS bags are the patterns, Large, XL, and the paper bag tote. I never really got into the PS11 and the clutches while cute, I hardly carry those. I still buy but if I want to add my collection a certain piece I never had before or couldnt get when first released.


----------



## Greenredapple

My love for Proenza Schouler ps1 collection is still going strong. I think they exude the type of casual coolness that fits my student lifestyle. Last year I managed to grab preloved ps1 suede in tobacco. So now I have two in total but would love to add more in the future. Ps1 navy suede Tiny or medium is currently on my wishlist. 

The downside is that I gravite towards suede. And the weather where I live is dismal most of the year so suede is not the most practical material. Thus I wear my bags during spring, summer and early fall time and occasionally on few sunny winter days. 

In addition to bags, I love their ready to wear designs, but sadly their clothes especially dresses are not made to fit my body type. I have a few skirts though from their pswl and main collection. I am hoping to add another one later this year.


----------



## IntheOcean

Greenredapple said:


> My love for Proenza Schouler ps1 collection is still going strong. I think they exude the type of casual coolness that fits my student lifestyle. Last year I managed to grab preloved ps1 suede in tobacco. So now I have two in total but would love to add more in the future. Ps1 navy suede Tiny or medium is currently on my wishlist.
> 
> The downside is that I gravite towards suede. And the weather where I live is dismal most of the year so suede is not the most practical material. Thus I wear my bags during spring, summer and early fall time and occasionally on few sunny winter days.
> 
> In addition to bags, I love their ready to wear designs, but sadly their clothes especially dresses are not made to fit my body type. I have a few skirts though from their pswl and main collection. I am hoping to add another one later this year.


It's great that you wear suede whenever you like and not treat it as a strictly 'fall' or 'winter' material. That's exactly how I feel, too. And Tobacco is a beautiful color! Would you maybe like to post some modeling shots or just pictures of the bags/clothing? It's just that this forum is not very active, unfortunately, and I'm sure many of us would love some eye-candy.


----------



## jaemin

I still gravitate towards Proenza as well. I managed to get a preloved XL in birch 2 months ago, which I’m so excited about lol. I have a PS11 and a medium PS1+ but really wanted the bigger size just for work and travel, hence the XL. I think the satchels are  classic and timeless!


----------



## Greenredapple

jaemin said:


> I still gravitate towards Proenza as well. I managed to get a preloved XL in birch 2 months ago, which I’m so excited about lol. I have a PS11 and a medium PS1+ but really wanted the bigger size just for work and travel, hence the XL. I think the satchels are  classic and timeless!



Timeless and classic indeed. I own 16 handbags. Among those are nine satchels in different sizes, colours and materials made by three companies. 

I hope you get your xl ps1. Please do a reveal when you get one.


----------



## Greenredapple

IntheOcean said:


> It's great that you wear suede whenever you like and not treat it as a strictly 'fall' or 'winter' material. That's exactly how I feel, too. And Tobacco is a beautiful color! Would you maybe like to post some modeling shots or just pictures of the bags/clothing? It's just that this forum is not very active, unfortunately, and I'm sure many of us would love some eye-candy.



I will when I wear them next time.  

It's true that PS forum is nowdays so quiet. I know that this has not been the case in the past. I have read several useful old threads  sometimes there are occasional activity, but other than that, it's pretty quiet here. I think the authentication thread is the most active of all threads. For this I am forever grateful for authenticators. 

It's a shame really because the brand produces so many goodies.


----------



## jaemin

Greenredapple said:


> Timeless and classic indeed. I own 16 handbags. Among those are nine satchels in different sizes, colours and materials made by three companies.
> 
> I hope you get your xl ps1. Please do a reveal when you get one.



I received the XL and just ordered leather conditioner, rain protector, as well as leather glue from Amazon. There are 2 very tiny tears that wasn’t mentioned in the listing. The overall condition was great (no color transfer, etc) so I kept it.


----------



## IntheOcean

jaemin said:


> I received the XL and just ordered leather conditioner, rain protector, as well as leather glue from Amazon. There are 2 very tiny tears that wasn’t mentioned in the listing. The overall condition was great (no color transfer, etc) so I kept it.


Congrats on your new XL! I have one too, it fits sooo much and then some! I hope it'll prove to be a good addition to your collection.


----------



## IntheOcean

Greenredapple said:


> I will when I wear them next time.
> 
> It's true that PS forum is nowdays so quiet. I know that this has not been the case in the past. I have read several useful old threads  sometimes there are occasional activity, but other than that, it's pretty quiet here. I think the authentication thread is the most active of all threads. For this I am forever grateful for authenticators.
> 
> It's a shame really because the brand produces so many goodies.


Yep, it's a shame the hype died down. There's such a huge amount of bags that I like and appreciate and hope to add to my collection sometime in the future, but with all that, the PS1 is still my #1.


----------



## jaemin

This is the preloved PS1 xl that I got. Not sure if it’s Birch? It looks way darker now that I’ve applied leather conditioner. I got it at RealReal and hoping it’s authentic!


----------



## Greenredapple

jaemin said:


> This is the preloved PS1 xl that I got. Not sure if it’s Birch? It looks way darker now that I’ve applied leather conditioner. I got it at RealReal and hoping it’s authentic!



Nice! I actually like it a lot, especially when it's darker shade.


----------



## IntheOcean

jaemin said:


> This is the preloved PS1 xl that I got. Not sure if it’s Birch? It looks way darker now that I’ve applied leather conditioner. I got it at RealReal and hoping it’s authentic!


From what I can see, yes, it's authentic, but for peace of mind you might want to post in the Authenticate This Proenza Schouler Thread  Beautiful color, and the bag seems to be in pretty good shape! Conditioner usually darkens the leather a bit at first, but give it some time to dry properly.


----------



## jaemin

IntheOcean said:


> From what I can see, yes, it's authentic, but for peace of mind you might want to post in the Authenticate This Proenza Schouler Thread  Beautiful color, and the bag seems to be in pretty good shape! Conditioner usually darkens the leather a bit at first, but give it some time to dry properly.



I’m actually convinced this is large. I guess it’s time to buy a large one so I can compare lol. I’m kidding. Kind of! I’ll get it authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## plingster

Wow! I was inactive for a while (to give birth) and returned to see what I consider to be numerous posts! Glad to find many fellow PS fans here! 

Now I am thinking of getting a new bag just to reward myself... Among those I am considering is this preloved pink(ish) PS1. Not sure if I should get it cos I almost never get the same bag twice (with the exception of PS1/PS1 Tiny and Longchamp Le Pliage). What do you guys think?


----------



## IntheOcean

plingster said:


> Wow! I was inactive for a while (to give birth) and returned to see what I consider to be numerous posts! Glad to find many fellow PS fans here!
> 
> Now I am thinking of getting a new bag just to reward myself... Among those I am considering is this preloved pink(ish) PS1. Not sure if I should get it cos I almost never get the same bag twice (with the exception of PS1/PS1 Tiny and Longchamp Le Pliage). What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 4769537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769538


This looks nice! Perhaps compare it to other bags you're thinking of purchasing: put pictures of them side by side and see which one catches your eye first. Also, to be more practical you can ask yourself how much wear you'll get out of this bag compared to others. But ultimately, I'd say you should go with the one that makes your heart sing more!


----------



## lenarmc

I only own two Proenza Schouler bags. I have a pink suede PS1 in the tiny size. I used to wear it often. The closure fell apart for the second time. COVID-19 happened before I could take it to be fixed.

About two weeks ago, I bought a PS11 Classic in camo. I adore that bag and have carried it everyday for the last two weeks.

This will probably be it for me unless I find another PS1 tiny in leather in a color other than brown or black. I can truly say that it’s my favorite bag. I love the top handle and the shoulder strap. The size is perfection. The fact that the closure keeps coming apart is disheartening.


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> I only own two Proenza Schouler bags. I have a pink suede PS1 in the tiny size. I used to wear it often. The closure fell apart for the second time. COVID-19 happened before I could take it to be fixed.
> 
> About two weeks ago, I bought a PS11 Classic in camo. I adore that bag and have carried it everyday for the last two weeks.
> 
> This will probably be it for me unless I find another PS1 tiny in leather in a color other than brown or black. I can truly say that it’s my favorite bag. I love the top handle and the shoulder strap. The size is perfection. The fact that the closure keeps coming apart is disheartening.


That's really unfortunate about the closure. IIRC, older PS1 bags were the ones who were "prone" to that happening, not so much those made in the more recent years. Hope you'll be able to get it fixed and go back to enjoying your pink Tiny!


----------



## bh4me

I have other bags but I still love my ps1 bags. I just added this. I was skeptical when I saw the online pic but when I enlarged it, I loved the detail plus it’s on sale...yay! Definitely not a typical style. I like fun bags and took a chance. I got it today... I love it!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bh4me said:


> I have other bags but I still love my ps1 bags. I just added this. I was skeptical when I saw the online pic but when I enlarged it, I loved the detail plus it’s on sale...yay! Definitely not a typical style. I like fun bags and took a chance. I got it today... I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 4787491
> View attachment 4787492
> View attachment 4787493


I have seen this style and it is really pretty!  I like it.


----------



## bh4me

southernbelle43 said:


> I have seen this style and it is really pretty!  I like it.


Thank you! I’m so happy I got it. It brightened up my mood today even just going to the grocery store.


----------



## roxta

I have the medium Hava top handle that I purchased in 2018. The black with white contrast stitching. I love this bag and have used it so much over the years. The leather and craftsmanship are top notch, which I assume is normal for PS.
Honestly, I have had PS bags on my radar since all the cool kids wanted a PS1 in 2008-2009. I thought that they would stay really popular but the trend came and went, and with it, the resale value of PS bags (which really does affect demand these days). Such a shame because these are $2000-3000 bags with the quality to match other established luxury brands in the same price bracket. I do wish the brand would get more love in the wider bag-loving community. I also wish PS would bring the Hava line back because it was the best-looking, in my opinion (the chain shoulder bag and crossbody from the Hava line were gorgeous as well - but all discontinued and replaced by the not-so-gorgeous Buckle line).


----------



## IntheOcean

roxta said:


> I have the medium Hava top handle that I purchased in 2018. The black with white contrast stitching. I love this bag and have used it so much over the years. The leather and craftsmanship are top notch, which I assume is normal for PS.
> Honestly, I have had PS bags on my radar since all the cool kids wanted a PS1 in 2008-2009. I thought that they would stay really popular but the trend came and went, and with it, the resale value of PS bags (which really does affect demand these days). Such a shame because these are $2000-3000 bags with the quality to match other established luxury brands in the same price bracket. I do wish the brand would get more love in the wider bag-loving community. I also wish PS would bring the Hava line back because it was the best-looking, in my opinion (the chain shoulder bag and crossbody from the Hava line were gorgeous as well - but all discontinued and replaced by the not-so-gorgeous Buckle line).


It's great that you love your Hava! I wish the PS bags were more popular too, but it seems like people are just not into them anymore. I agree, by the way, the Hava bags are so much prettier than the new Buckle bags! They remind me of the Fendy Peekaboo (not in a bad way!)


----------



## Greenredapple

I will post pictures of my three PS1 medium tomorrow. Last summer I acquired navy suede from Vestiaire which I used quite a lot when the weather was nice. Then came autumn and winter  and I had to stop using it due to the rain and snow. I miss using my suede bags.

The sale selection this year was pretty. I was tempted to buy ps1 tiny in midnight plum suede because it was only 453€, but decided against buying one because I already owned in the medium size. Luckily it was sold out after couple of days. It was for the best. Based on personal experience midnight plum suede age okay, but the colour is suspectible to colour transfer, which looks okay on darker red like md plum. Also the lush deep red colour does fade. I was hoping maybe Saphir had red tinted conditioning spray in order to 'revive' the colour, but neither Collonil nor Saphir had red in their selection. Only neutral, black, dark brown, medium brown, light brown and black.

Of all the suede colour navy and tobacco are my favourites. I found out that fading and scuffed patches are easy to care with saphir products. Especially with darker suede like navy and black.

I might get ps1 tiny in black suede at some point. Or dark (chocolate)brown if it ever comes back.


----------



## Greenredapple

roxta said:


> I have the medium Hava top handle that I purchased in 2018. The black with white contrast stitching. I love this bag and have used it so much over the years. The leather and craftsmanship are top notch, which I assume is normal for PS.
> Honestly, I have had PS bags on my radar since all the cool kids wanted a PS1 in 2008-2009. I thought that they would stay really popular but the trend came and went, and with it, the resale value of PS bags (which really does affect demand these days). Such a shame because these are $2000-3000 bags with the quality to match other established luxury brands in the same price bracket. I do wish the brand would get more love in the wider bag-loving community. I also wish PS would bring the Hava line back because it was the best-looking, in my opinion (the chain shoulder bag and crossbody from the Hava line were gorgeous as well - but all discontinued and replaced by the not-so-gorgeous Buckle line).



Hava is very classy structured top handle bag. I think both Jack and Lazaro have good eyes designing structured bags. Sadly I am not into their latest handbags designs, but I am sure they will come up with unique innovative designs upcoming collections.

Like you I wish their handbags would gain more attention. And handbag sales are important to any brand in order to sustain their business in high fashion. Good news is that it seems like the ps1 white label and their knitwear are selling well. I hope the duo will emerge from the covid-19 s***storm somewhat unscathed. I appreciate that they have not raised their prices like other brands have done last year.


----------



## roxta

Greenredapple said:


> Hava is very classy structured top handle bag. I think both Jack and Lazaro have good eyes designing structured bags. Sadly I am not into their latest handbags designs, but I am sure they will come up with unique innovative designs upcoming collections.
> 
> Like you I wish their handbags would gain more attention. And handbag sales are important to any brand in order to sustain their business in high fashion. Good news is that it seems like the ps1 white label and their knitwear are selling well. I hope the duo will emerge from the covid-19 s***storm somewhat unscathed. I appreciate that they have not raised their prices like other brands have done last year.


When I saw the Hava line, I really thought that it would be the one to put PS back in the spotlight. I see other established and emerging designers gifting their bags to influencers/celebrities to promote and for a moment, they are the "it bag" and "on trend", but often with no staying power. I felt the Hava line had as much staying power as PS1 or PS11 and I wonder what would have happened if they had launched the line into the public eye that way. Though I've never seen PS go hard for that celebrity angle, not like say Alexander Wang with the Hadids, Jenners and Beibers. I guess it's not the PS style - they're too cool for even the cool kids.

When you like a design, you definitely want it to continue to sell well for the designer, otherwise it goes onto the extinct list. That's the nature of business. It's such a shame the Hava went that way. Hopefully their next big hit is just around the corner.....and that it looks a lot like Hava! 
(Please, let a PS designer be reading this)...


----------



## Greenredapple

roxta said:


> I felt the Hava line had as much staying power as PS1 or PS11 and I wonder what would have happened if they had launched the line into the public eye that way. Though I've never seen PS go hard for that celebrity angle, not like say Alexander Wang with the Hadids, Jenners and Beibers. I guess it's not the PS style - they're too cool for even the cool kids.



This!



roxta said:


> Hopefully their next big hit is just around the corner.....and that it looks a lot like Hava!
> (Please, let a PS designer be reading this)...



Can't wait to see what they will come up with. The arch bag looks nice, but unfortunaly for me I only wear crossbody bags.


----------



## roxta

Greenredapple said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what they will come up with. The arch bag looks nice, but unfortunaly for me I only wear crossbody bags.


The Arch is a pretty chic hobo and manages to look structured yet relaxed at the same time. I'm not really into hobos either but I do like bags that I can hold in my hands as well as wear on my shoulders (I tend to get shoulder aches). Maybe they'll come up with a smaller Arch that has a shorter hand-held handle + long crossbody strap. But honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if the Arch is completely discontinued a year from now since that seems to be the trend with all the lines other than PS1 and PS11.


----------



## dignatius

Rediscovered Proenza Schouler this year and I have to say that the PS1 is easily the most practical/useful bag in my collection.  I actually like the fact that PS has fallen out of favor because (at least in my area) it looks unique and fresh compared to the endless LVs that everybody else carries.

This is the 2nd PS1 I've purchased this year:  2015 PS1 in Fleur de Lys that was released as part of the PS x La Bon Marche capsule collection.   This one has the chevron lining and plain HW that was first introduced in 2015.  I prefer the chevron lining to the older wave lining but the original PS-swirl embossed HW really gave those older bags a little extra specialness.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

dignatius said:


> Rediscovered Proenza Schouler this year and I have to say that the PS1 is easily the most practical/useful bag in my collection.  I actually like the fact that PS has fallen out of favor because (at least in my area) it looks unique and fresh compared to the endless LVs that everybody else carries.
> 
> This is the 2nd PS1 I've purchased this year:  2015 PS1 in Fleur de Lys that was released as part of the PS x La Bon Marche capsule collection.   This one has the chevron lining and plain HW that was first introduced in 2015.  I prefer the chevron lining to the older wave lining but the original PS-swirl embossed HW really gave those older bags a little extra specialness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041727


Gorgeous! I just love a pink bag or slg


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> Rediscovered Proenza Schouler this year and I have to say that the PS1 is easily the most practical/useful bag in my collection.  I actually like the fact that PS has fallen out of favor because (at least in my area) it looks unique and fresh compared to the endless LVs that everybody else carries.
> 
> This is the 2nd PS1 I've purchased this year:  2015 PS1 in Fleur de Lys that was released as part of the PS x La Bon Marche capsule collection.   This one has the chevron lining and plain HW that was first introduced in 2015.  I prefer the chevron lining to the older wave lining but the original PS-swirl embossed HW really gave those older bags a little extra specialness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041727


Congrats! It's a beautiful bag  and I completely agree with how practical and easy to use it is.


----------



## Sunfall77

dignatius said:


> Rediscovered Proenza Schouler this year and I have to say that the PS1 is easily the most practical/useful bag in my collection.  I actually like the fact that PS has fallen out of favor because (at least in my area) it looks unique and fresh compared to the endless LVs that everybody else carries.
> 
> This is the 2nd PS1 I've purchased this year:  2015 PS1 in Fleur de Lys that was released as part of the PS x La Bon Marche capsule collection.   This one has the chevron lining and plain HW that was first introduced in 2015.  I prefer the chevron lining to the older wave lining but the original PS-swirl embossed HW really gave those older bags a little extra specialness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041727



Love this color so much! Looks amazing.


----------



## Bisoux78

dignatius said:


> Rediscovered Proenza Schouler this year and I have to say that the PS1 is easily the most practical/useful bag in my collection.  I actually like the fact that PS has fallen out of favor because (at least in my area) it looks unique and fresh compared to the endless LVs that everybody else carries.


Yasss! It's so low key luxury...I love it! I keep stalking Fashionphile for PS1 deals and I'm on to my 3rd medium PS1. I always get compliments whenever I carry it plus I love how it's so secure that I'm not afraid of getting pick pocketed on the Subway. Best workhorse bag ever.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bisoux78 said:


> I love how it's so secure that I'm not afraid of getting pick pocketed on the Subway. Best workhorse bag ever.


And compartments!! So many compartments and pockets. 
The only thing I wish they did differently is the strap. The Medium is my favorite size, but the strap is way too short for the bag to be worn crossbody.


----------



## luxuryamanda

I cleaned up my closet today and realized I have these 3 brand new PS1 that I never touched . Even though I love the look of the PS1 bag, I consider about selling them because I have too many other designer bags. Still debating whether to sell or not!


----------



## l.ch.

luxuryamanda said:


> I cleaned up my closet today and realized I have these 3 brand new PS1 that I never touched . Even though I love the look of the PS1 bag, I consider about selling them because I have too many other designer bags. Still debating whether to sell or not!


Maybe the suede one?


----------



## lxrac

I'm a guy and I have two PS1s. A large and a medium. After few years of them hidden in the closet, I restarted using them recently. I forgot how much I love them. Perfect for office meetings!


----------



## lxrac

Bisoux78 said:


> Yasss! It's so low key luxury...I love it! I keep stalking Fashionphile for PS1 deals and I'm on to my 3rd medium PS1. I always get compliments whenever I carry it plus I love how it's so secure that I'm not afraid of getting pick pocketed on the Subway. Best workhorse bag ever.



I totally agree about these being workhorse bags! They are totally utilitarian. I love them.


----------



## l.ch.

I don’t know if there is no more love for Proenza Schouler, but I fell in love with this cutie!



It’s the small crossbody ruched tote. Does anyone have this?


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> I don’t know if there is no more love for Proenza Schouler, but I fell in love with this cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5172550
> 
> It’s the small crossbody ruched tote. Does anyone have this?


Don't have it, but I like it too, especially in this color.


----------



## Both sides Now

l.ch. said:


> It’s the small crossbody ruched tote. Does anyone have this?



I just got one in peach but haven’t used it yet.


----------



## Both sides Now

Here’s some shots. It’s a decent size in it I have my keys a make up bag and my small trifold coach wallet and there’s still some room. Has a little bit of a smell but I think it will air out.


----------



## l.ch.

Both sides Now said:


> Here’s some shots. It’s a decent size in it I have my keys a make up bag and my small trifold coach wallet and there’s still some room. Has a little bit of a smell but I think it will air out.


Wow! Thanks a lot! Looks amazing! Do you think an iPad mini and sunglasses/ eyeglass would also fit?


----------



## Both sides Now

l.ch. said:


> Wow! Thanks a lot! Looks amazing! Do you think an iPad mini and sunglasses/ eyeglass would also fit?


 Sunglasses would fit easily. Don’t know about the iPad. I have the large iPad Pro and it’s definitely to big for the bag.


----------



## l.ch.

Both sides Now said:


> Sunglasses would fit easily. Don’t know about the iPad. I have the large iPad Pro and it’s definitely to big for the bag.


Thanks! It’s a really beautiful and chic bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

In case anyone's interested, here's the Proenza Schouler Spring Summer 2022 Runway Collection:


----------



## dignatius

Lunching with my 2013 PS1 in Peacock.  The PS1 may not be an IT bag anymore but my friend called dibs on it on first sight.  Ah l'amour..


----------



## Both sides Now

dignatius said:


> Lunching with my 2013 PS1 in Peacock.  The PS1 may not be an IT bag anymore but my friend called dibs on it on first sight.  Ah l'amour..
> 
> View attachment 5203996


I keep going back and forth on whether or not I like the PS1. Yours makes me lean towards like. Beautiful color!


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> Lunching with my 2013 PS1 in Peacock.  The PS1 may not be an IT bag anymore but my friend called dibs on it on first sight.  Ah l'amour..
> 
> View attachment 5203996


Love this color!  The PS1, in my opinion, stopped being an It-bag and became a classic among messenger-style bags


----------



## cmars

dignatius said:


> Lunching with my 2013 PS1 in Peacock.  The PS1 may not be an IT bag anymore but my friend called dibs on it on first sight.  Ah l'amour..
> 
> View attachment 5203996


I have this same color, so pretty!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Those newer shapes looks cute! I still wear mine and procuring a collection of em still


----------



## luxamino

I still love PS bag. They are classy and understated... kind of like if you know, you know kind of bag


----------



## cmars

I still love mine, for my current lifestyle I don't need such a big bag. Been thinking of adding a tiny ps to my collection.


----------



## m.kitsune

The black PS1 medium with gunmetal hardware was my first major designer bag purchase back in 2012, 9 years ago!  I remember wanting it because it was an iykyk utilitarian bag for adding that boyish edge to your look - who remembers Rumi Neely from the Fashiontoast days? I should probably resell mine since it's just been tucked away in my closet for a few years now, but I was surprised (but also not surprised) of the current resale value. I paid top dollars of my fashion girl money back then...lol how sad.


----------



## IntheOcean

m.kitsune said:


> The black PS1 medium with gunmetal hardware was my first major designer bag purchase back in 2012, 9 years ago!  I remember wanting it because it was an iykyk utilitarian bag for adding that boyish edge to your look - who remembers Rumi Neely from the Fashiontoast days? I should probably resell mine since it's just been tucked away in my closet for a few years now, but I was surprised (but also not surprised) of the current resale value. I paid top dollars of my fashion girl money back then...lol how sad.


Yep, sadly (or fortunately - depending on whether you're buying or selling), PS bags don't hold their value well. The gunmetal hardware is so, so beautiful, why did you stop reaching for your PS1? I personally find it to be my most user-friendly bag with the flap and all the compartments.


----------



## tenshix

m.kitsune said:


> The black PS1 medium with gunmetal hardware was my first major designer bag purchase back in 2012, 9 years ago!  I remember wanting it because it was an iykyk utilitarian bag for adding that boyish edge to your look - who remembers Rumi Neely from the Fashiontoast days? I should probably resell mine since it's just been tucked away in my closet for a few years now, but I was surprised (but also not surprised) of the current resale value. I paid top dollars of my fashion girl money back then...lol how sad.



This was also a favorite of mine back then! Fit a lot of things and I also liked the cleaner utilitarian look. 

Unfortunately I just don’t use bigger bags anymore recently but I also personally find the PS leather & construction just isn’t as good as other luxury brands. It was a fun trendy bag in that moment in time.


----------



## melsaw

I actually just joined the forums because I’m looking to buy my first PS1! I’ve wanted one for ages, ever since it was the trendy bag of the moment! I actually just joined this forum to do some research, and I’m surprised there’s not a lot of activity, as I think the satchel styling is very timeless.

That said, I’ve been looking up red PS1s on fashionphile, and even the bags listed in the same shade (eg., Chianti) seem to have a lot of colour variation! Not sure if maybe it’s listed as the wrong colour, it’s a lighting issue, or if the leather colour darkens a lot over time? Some of the listings make Chianti look like a true, neutral dark red, and others look more raspberry. I also searched on the forums here, but the different lightings also make the colour look different! Would love any insight on this, or other red colous


----------



## IntheOcean

melsaw said:


> I actually just joined the forums because I’m looking to buy my first PS1! I’ve wanted one for ages, ever since it was the trendy bag of the moment! I actually just joined this forum to do some research, and I’m surprised there’s not a lot of activity, as I think the satchel styling is very timeless.
> 
> That said, I’ve been looking up red PS1s on fashionphile, and even the bags listed in the same shade (eg., Chianti) seem to have a lot of colour variation! Not sure if maybe it’s listed as the wrong colour, it’s a lighting issue, or if the leather colour darkens a lot over time? Some of the listings make Chianti look like a true, neutral dark red, and others look more raspberry. I also searched on the forums here, but the different lightings also make the colour look different! Would love any insight on this, or other red colous


Hi! Welcome to the Purse Forum  Indeed, Proenza Schouler and the PS1 bag, in particular, are not as popular as they once were. I completely agree with you, however, that the bag is timeless and very smartly constructed (the compartments!! )

The color Chianti was produced, I believe, in Fall Winter 2013 and Spring Summer 2014: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ (and then in FW 2014, we got Crimson, which was almost identical to Chianti, see below). I don't think I've heard anything about it significantly yellowing or fading over time. Although, perhaps, with a lot of exposure to sunlight it might do that? Chianti is this deep, but saturated raspberry-ish red: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-sale.949976/#post-31489254 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-bag.388422/page-317#lg=post-27350888&slide=0 It's warmer than Crimson, here's a good comparison between these two shades: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-ps1-quality-improve.874667 Chianti does, however, look a bit more true-reddish in these photos on the PS website: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/be/shopping/ps1-medium-12163440

There were also such colors as Paprika, Lipstick, Deep Coral (see here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-6 - this thread doesn't have all the colors ever made pictured, but most of them). I imagine people can get them all confused quite easily. And of course, lighting is a big factor. 

I think your best bet would be to ask the seller to take a picture of the bag in natural light, outdoor when it's daytime. Also, pay attention to the lining and the logos - Chianti should always come with the new lining with the triangle print and the spaced-out logo in uppercase and lowercase letters, as it was made after those changes took place in Fall Winter 2013 (although some earlier bags could be a mish-mash). Earlier bags would have the darker-colored more plain looking lining and logo in uppercase.


----------



## cathead87

melsaw said:


> That said, I’ve been looking up red PS1s on fashionphile, and even the bags listed in the same shade (eg., Chianti) seem to have a lot of colour variation! Not sure if maybe it’s listed as the wrong colour, it’s a lighting issue, or if the leather colour darkens a lot over time? Some of the listings make Chianti look like a true, neutral dark red, and others look more raspberry. I also searched on the forums here, but the different lightings also make the colour look different! Would love any insight on this, or other red colous


When browsing for PS1s, I frequently see everything you stated…incorrect color names, inconsistent lightening, and incorrect sizing. I always figured they went by the color name the bag owner submitted. However, I recently consigned a bag (not FP) and although I gave them the exact color name (tag attached had the color name listed) they still chose to label it an older color name. 

Unfortunately, I’m not much help in the red department. I would suggest paying attention to the interior pics since I have normally found them to be the best indicator of color (usually taken with bright lighting).

TRR currently has a medium PS1 in red listed for $287. They don’t accept returns so make sure that you check the pics carefully.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/proenza-schouler-leather-ps1-handle-bag-bcpus


----------



## melsaw

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Welcome to the Purse Forum  Indeed, Proenza Schouler and the PS1 bag, in particular, are not as popular as they once were. I completely agree with you, however, that the bag is timeless and very smartly constructed (the compartments!! )
> 
> The color Chianti was produced, I believe, in Fall Winter 2013 and Spring Summer 2014: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ (and then in FW 2014, we got Crimson, which was almost identical to Chianti, see below). I don't think I've heard anything about it significantly yellowing or fading over time. Although, perhaps, with a lot of exposure to sunlight it might do that? Chianti is this deep, but saturated raspberry-ish red: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-sale.949976/#post-31489254 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-bag.388422/page-317#lg=post-27350888&slide=0 It's warmer than Crimson, here's a good comparison between these two shades: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-ps1-quality-improve.874667 Chianti does, however, look a bit more true-reddish in these photos on the PS website: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/be/shopping/ps1-medium-12163440
> 
> There were also such colors as Paprika, Lipstick, Deep Coral (see here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-6 - this thread doesn't have all the colors ever made pictured, but most of them). I imagine people can get them all confused quite easily. And of course, lighting is a big factor.
> 
> I think your best bet would be to ask the seller to take a picture of the bag in natural light, outdoor when it's daytime. Also, pay attention to the lining and the logos - Chianti should always come with the new lining with the triangle print and the spaced-out logo in uppercase and lowercase letters, as it was made after those changes took place in Fall Winter 2013 (although some earlier bags could be a mish-mash). Earlier bags would have the darker-colored more plain looking lining and logo in uppercase.



Haha yes, I love having bags with multiple compartments! Such a lifesaver!

Thank you so much for the info, and especially about the lining! I’ll have to go over the pictures again, because there’s so much difference in some of them, I wouldn’t be surprised if they got some of the colour names wrong.


----------



## melsaw

cathead87 said:


> When browsing for PS1s, I frequently see everything you stated…incorrect color names, inconsistent lightening, and incorrect sizing. I always figured they went by the color name the bag owner submitted. However, I recently consigned a bag (not FP) and although I gave them the exact color name (tag attached had the color name listed) they still chose to label it an older color name.
> 
> Unfortunately, I’m not much help in the red department. I would suggest paying attention to the interior pics since I have normally found them to be the best indicator of color (usually taken with bright lighting).
> 
> TRR currently has a medium PS1 in red listed for $287. They don’t accept returns so make sure that you check the pics carefully.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/proenza-schouler-leather-ps1-handle-bag-bcpus
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272583


I did see that, thank you though! I was a bit worried because some of their product photos look pasted in, like the one with the model, and also only stating the colour as “red” I’m not sure which shade it would actually be lol. I’d also prefer some sort of return policy, but if they can send me more photos and it looks good I might go for it. I’m also still undecided on getting a large or a medium, I guess I need to figure out if I want a more messenger style bag or a more everyday purse!


----------



## IntheOcean

melsaw said:


> I’m also still undecided on getting a large or a medium, I guess I need to figure out if I want a more messenger style bag or a more everyday purse!


You've probably already seen this link, but just in case you haven't: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/side-by-side-comparison-pics.675832/  How to tell the Large from the Medium: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rt-different-ps1-sizes.1011373/#post-33128038


----------



## melsaw

IntheOcean said:


> You've probably already seen this link, but just in case you haven't: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/side-by-side-comparison-pics.675832/  How to tell the Large from the Medium: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rt-different-ps1-sizes.1011373/#post-33128038


Oh I saw the first one but not the second, thank you! i find the sizes in some of the secondhand listings don’t really line up correctly with any sized PS1, so this will be very helpful! I think I’m leaning towards the large right now, just because I think with the slouchy quality, it’ll still be more manageable in a large size? I haven’t travelled outside of my city in ages, but hopefully one day soon, and a big bag will come in handy.


----------



## IntheOcean

melsaw said:


> Oh I saw the first one but not the second, thank you! i find the sizes in some of the secondhand listings don’t really line up correctly with any sized PS1, so this will be very helpful! I think I’m leaning towards the large right now, just because I think with the slouchy quality, it’ll still be more manageable in a large size? I haven’t travelled outside of my city in ages, but hopefully one day soon, and a big bag will come in handy.


I think both Medium and Large, when they're a few years old and have been carried at least relatively regularly, become quite slouchy. The Large will slouch more so, of course, but the Medium does that as well. Honestly, I think it comes down to how much stuff you need to carry. The Large is quite roomier! And also, perhaps, take into account your height and frame, so that the bag doesn't look too bulky (however, if you like that look, go for it!)


----------



## pjrufus

pjrufus said:


> I found my 1st PS1 a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack, I used it daily for over a year. Over the last year or 2, after reading about the changing leather (Ps1+) decided to buy another PS1, and a pouch, before the thin, soft lamb, and the pouch, disappeared. I also bought a mini, which I don’t care for. It’s too small, and it’s the newer lux leather, which is heavier. It still has tags on and never used. So, for me, I still love my original PS1s and the pouch, but I don’t have much interest in the newer bags.


Above was me in 2018.

I still love my PS1s (Smoke and Midnight,) they are the best overall daily work bags. I don’t need the size much anymore, I was WFH before covid, and now I rarely go anywhere that I need to carry everything I might need in a day. I’m also old, so there’s that too. I only started using my Pouch (Black/Gunmetal) last year, and haven’t switched out since. It’s amazing how much it can hold, it’s lightweight, great leather, and a great crossbody length, perfect for hands-free grocery (or anywhere) trips.

I’m really bored with black though, and started looking at FP and TRR for a new to me Pouch. Haven’t bought a new bag in a few years, and haven’t really kept up on what’s new. I was shocked at how low the resale prices are now for PS. So thats kind of a good news result in the current low interest in PS, for those of us buying. Pouches in great condition are really hard to find now. I get the most use out of neutral colors, ’cause I’m too lazy to change bags often. I love all the gorgeous bright colors, but know I wouldn’t use them much. Since I’m on the hunt for Pouches (and fanatically shopping again,) I’ll probably end up with all kinds of colors that I can grab before they totally disappear.

A Burgundy (can’t guess yet what the real color name it is,) Pouch is arriving from TRR tomorrow, At $222 with tax and shipping, how could I say no. Still looking for Saddle and Midnight.

So, I’m sorry PS1s aren’t the ”it” bags anymore. Not sorry because now I can afford more than one Pouch!


----------



## Sferics

pjrufus said:


> Above was me in 2018.
> 
> I still love my PS1s (Smoke and Midnight,) they are the best overall daily work bags. I don’t need the size much anymore, I was WFH before covid, and now I rarely go anywhere that I need to carry everything I might need in a day. I’m also old, so there’s that too. I only started using my Pouch (Black/Gunmetal) last year, and haven’t switched out since. It’s amazing how much it can hold, it’s lightweight, great leather, and a great crossbody length, perfect for hands-free grocery (or anywhere) trips.
> 
> I’m really bored with black though, and started looking at FP and TRR for a new to me Pouch. Haven’t bought a new bag in a few years, and haven’t really kept up on what’s new. I was shocked at how low the resale prices are now for PS. So thats kind of a good news result in the current low interest in PS, for those of us buying. Pouches in great condition are really hard to find now. I get the most use out of neutral colors, ’cause I’m too lazy to change bags often. I love all the gorgeous bright colors, but know I wouldn’t use them much. Since I’m on the hunt for Pouches (and fanatically shopping again,) I’ll probably end up with all kinds of colors that I can grab before they totally disappear.
> 
> A Burgundy (can’t guess yet what the real color name it is,) Pouch is arriving from TRR tomorrow, At $222 with tax and shipping, how could I say no. Still looking for Luggage and Midnight.
> 
> So, I’m sorry PS1s aren’t the ”it” bags anymore. Not sorry because now I can afford more than one Pouch!


The pouch is such an amazing little (and inside unbelievable big) bag - I love it so much! I have the same black one as you and one in a sand tone and a turquoise one.
I have to sit on my hands to not buy just another one...


----------



## azukitea

pjrufus said:


> Above was me in 2018.
> 
> I still love my PS1s (Smoke and Midnight,) they are the best overall daily work bags. I don’t need the size much anymore, I was WFH before covid, and now I rarely go anywhere that I need to carry everything I might need in a day. I’m also old, so there’s that too. I only started using my Pouch (Black/Gunmetal) last year, and haven’t switched out since. It’s amazing how much it can hold, it’s lightweight, great leather, and a great crossbody length, perfect for hands-free grocery (or anywhere) trips.
> 
> I’m really bored with black though, and started looking at FP and TRR for a new to me Pouch. Haven’t bought a new bag in a few years, and haven’t really kept up on what’s new. I was shocked at how low the resale prices are now for PS. So thats kind of a good news result in the current low interest in PS, for those of us buying. Pouches in great condition are really hard to find now. I get the most use out of neutral colors, ’cause I’m too lazy to change bags often. I love all the gorgeous bright colors, but know I wouldn’t use them much. Since I’m on the hunt for Pouches (and fanatically shopping again,) I’ll probably end up with all kinds of colors that I can grab before they totally disappear.
> 
> A Burgundy (can’t guess yet what the real color name it is,) Pouch is arriving from TRR tomorrow, At $222 with tax and shipping, how could I say no. Still looking for Saddle and Midnight.
> 
> So, I’m sorry PS1s aren’t the ”it” bags anymore. Not sorry because now I can afford more than one Pouch!


smoke and midnight PS1 are forever classics


----------



## IntheOcean

pjrufus said:


> Above was me in 2018.
> 
> I still love my PS1s (Smoke and Midnight,) they are the best overall daily work bags. I don’t need the size much anymore, I was WFH before covid, and now I rarely go anywhere that I need to carry everything I might need in a day. I’m also old, so there’s that too. I only started using my Pouch (Black/Gunmetal) last year, and haven’t switched out since. It’s amazing how much it can hold, it’s lightweight, great leather, and a great crossbody length, perfect for hands-free grocery (or anywhere) trips.
> 
> I’m really bored with black though, and started looking at FP and TRR for a new to me Pouch. Haven’t bought a new bag in a few years, and haven’t really kept up on what’s new. I was shocked at how low the resale prices are now for PS. So thats kind of a good news result in the current low interest in PS, for those of us buying. Pouches in great condition are really hard to find now. I get the most use out of neutral colors, ’cause I’m too lazy to change bags often. I love all the gorgeous bright colors, but know I wouldn’t use them much. Since I’m on the hunt for Pouches (and fanatically shopping again,) I’ll probably end up with all kinds of colors that I can grab before they totally disappear.
> 
> A Burgundy (can’t guess yet what the real color name it is,) Pouch is arriving from TRR tomorrow, At $222 with tax and shipping, how could I say no. Still looking for Saddle and Midnight.
> 
> So, I’m sorry PS1s aren’t the ”it” bags anymore. Not sorry because now I can afford more than one Pouch!


I too am happy they're not so popular anymore, the prices on the preloved market are really enticing. I used to have a Pouch - I loved that bag, only sold it because of the color, not a fan of bright shades, same as you. 

Also, check out the Tiny (or a Small, a true unicorn, almost like a Tiny). It holds about the same as the Pouch, but has a rectangular shape and a top handle. The strap is shorter, too, but it can still be worn crossbody.


----------



## pjrufus

IntheOcean said:


> I too am happy they're not so popular anymore, the prices on the preloved market are really enticing. I used to have a Pouch - I loved that bag, only sold it because of the color, not a fan of bright shades, same as you.
> 
> Also, check out the Tiny (or a Small, a true unicorn, almost like a Tiny). It holds about the same as the Pouch, but has a rectangular shape and a top handle. The strap is shorter, too, but it can still be worn crossbody.


I did have a mini (sold it,) and going by measurements available, should be just a bit smaller than a pouch. Might be close on the numbers, but a pouch holds so much more. Mini couldn’t even comfortably fit my phone (iPhone 6+ then.) Tiny might have been a better choice, but the newer bags have more structure to them, and the lamb doesn’t seem to be as soft and squishy as the older models. I don’t do well with structured bags in general, always had hobo-type bags in the old days. I do love the long strap on the pouch, with one knot it sits at just the right place.

i do love to look at and admire the newer PS bags, many are works of art, just beautiful, but not for moi. Patiently waiting for USPS this AM.


----------



## IntheOcean

pjrufus said:


> I did have a mini (sold it,) and going by measurements available, should be just a bit smaller than a pouch. Might be close on the numbers, but a pouch holds so much more. Mini couldn’t even comfortably fit my phone (iPhone 6+ then.) Tiny might have been a better choice, but the newer bags have more structure to them, and the lamb doesn’t seem to be as soft and squishy as the older models. I don’t do well with structured bags in general, always had hobo-type bags in the old days. I do love the long strap on the pouch, with one knot it sits at just the right place.
> 
> i do love to look at and admire the newer PS bags, many are works of art, just beautiful, but not for moi. Patiently waiting for USPS this AM.


Yes, the Mini is a real Mini! I think with smaller bags, the slouchier they are, the better - they fit a bit more stuff than structured bags of the same size do.


----------



## pjrufus

Well I’m a happy camper! Arrived today. I’m guessing Burgundy from 2011 or 12, older logo and lining. The color almost looks like an oxblood to me.


----------



## IntheOcean

pjrufus said:


> Well I’m a happy camper! Arrived today. I’m guessing Burgundy from 2011 or 12, older logo and lining. The color almost looks like an oxblood to me.
> 
> View attachment 5589285


Gorgeous Pouch, congrats!


----------



## weezer

My ‘new-to-me’ PS 1 black medium in calf leather (i think this a PS 1 + which is no longer in stock ?)

The PS 1 was honestly not on my radar until I saw a friend carrying her PS 1 lambskin bag the other month. I fell in love with her bag and couldn’t get it out of my mind for the past month.

PS 1 is such  a luxurious yet discreet utilitarian bag and I really love that this bag is not ‘trendy’—other than my dear friend, I do not see the PS 1 on others in my area.

I plan to use this bag and alternate with it my Chloe Marcie (also not ‘trendy’ but I like it like that) for work

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pjrufus

weezer said:


> My ‘new-to-me’ PS 1 black medium in calf leather (i think this a PS 1 + which is no longer in stock ?)
> 
> The PS 1 was honestly not on my radar until I saw a friend carrying her PS 1 lambskin bag the other month. I fell in love with her bag and couldn’t get it out of my mind for the past month.
> 
> PS 1 is such  a luxurious yet discreet utilitarian bag and I really love that this bag is not ‘trendy’—other than my dear friend, I do not see the PS 1 on others in my area.
> 
> I plan to use this bag and alternate with it my Chloe Marcie (also not ‘trendy’ but I like it like that) for work
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5591475


Congratulations! It’s beautiful. ‘Discreet’ is part of what initially drew me into PS.


----------



## IntheOcean

weezer said:


> My ‘new-to-me’ PS 1 black medium in calf leather (i think this a PS 1 + which is no longer in stock ?)
> 
> The PS 1 was honestly not on my radar until I saw a friend carrying her PS 1 lambskin bag the other month. I fell in love with her bag and couldn’t get it out of my mind for the past month.
> 
> PS 1 is such  a luxurious yet discreet utilitarian bag and I really love that this bag is not ‘trendy’—other than my dear friend, I do not see the PS 1 on others in my area.
> 
> I plan to use this bag and alternate with it my Chloe Marcie (also not ‘trendy’ but I like it like that) for work
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5591475


So pretty! You're correct, it's a PS1+. Congrats


----------



## 422stewart

Would you guys say that the PS1 went through a similar phase as Balenciaga’s City bag? I think it was 3-4 years ago when the PS1+ was introduced and just these past 2 years, Balenciaga revamped the City bag with more structured leather.


----------



## IntheOcean

Yes, I would say the City and the PS1 bags are very similar in that regard. I always thought of these two bags as being sort of... distant cousins? They check a lot of the same boxes, even though they differ in some ways.


----------



## 422stewart

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, I would say the City and the PS1 bags are very similar in that regard. I always thought of these two bags as being sort of... distant cousins? They check a lot of the same boxes, even though they differ in some ways.


Definitely agree. I’ve been trying to find a mini black city and mini black PS1 in the really soft, semi-shiny leather not the leather that is used in the neo City & PS1+


----------



## IntheOcean

422stewart said:


> Definitely agree. I’ve been trying to find a mini black city and mini black PS1 in the really soft, semi-shiny leather not the leather that is used in the neo City & PS1+


Yeah, I, too, prefer the old PS1 and, especially, the old City to their new counterparts. Although I do like that the PS1+ comes with two main compartments. If only it was a little bit slouchier...


----------



## ashlovesfash

I definitely think the brand is in! they have their archive sale rn and the classic PS1's are in but also a lot of staple pieces I've seen on celebs and influencers. I just got the PS1 in the suede chocolate and i think the sale is ending soon but its sooo cute for Fall


----------



## tiivy1025

I had three of them, I use it a lot before COVID, I carried it almost everyday in here (I live in France) 
but I don't know why my passion for PS just went of after covid... 
my PS11 and two PS1 now are all sit in the top of my closet...


----------



## tiivy1025

weezer said:


> My ‘new-to-me’ PS 1 black medium in calf leather (i think this a PS 1 + which is no longer in stock ?)
> 
> The PS 1 was honestly not on my radar until I saw a friend carrying her PS 1 lambskin bag the other month. I fell in love with her bag and couldn’t get it out of my mind for the past month.
> 
> PS 1 is such  a luxurious yet discreet utilitarian bag and I really love that this bag is not ‘trendy’—other than my dear friend, I do not see the PS 1 on others in my area.
> 
> I plan to use this bag and alternate with it my Chloe Marcie (also not ‘trendy’ but I like it like that) for work
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5591475


this is one of my fav!! nice choice


----------



## l.ch.

I’m carrying my black PS11 today! Haven’t taken it out for a long time, but it’s such a great bag!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Ive been wearing my Ps1 medium in blue tweed for 2 weeks now. I still love PS bags, ill never stop haha. I still end up acquiring some pre-loved ones that I never had the chance to get before.


----------



## lat34

I love all of these bags and just bought my sister a PS1 on Fashionphile for Christmas!  A quick question: is the "white label" an inferior line? I love this purse but am worried about quality since it is substantially less expensive than a new (for ex) PS1. Thank you!


----------



## plannerbag

I just purchased my first PS1 medium. I can’t wait to receive it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for years!


----------



## l.ch.

plannerbag said:


> I just purchased my first PS1 medium. I can’t wait to receive it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for years!


Me too! Still haven’t bought it, I have one in the mini size and is one of my most used bags!!! Enjoy it! Which color did you order?


----------



## Monera

I've become obsessed with finding this Medium PS1 in the Dove Grey, Dark Silver Metallic, or Black. I got it in red but it just doesn't go with enough of my clothes but when I do get to wear it, it's absolutely PERFECT for staying organized. I love how it has an extra interior divider, I like to put my planner and tablet in one side and my wallet, phone, keys in the other side. And use the other smaller pockets for tissues, hand sanitizer, makeup, etc. https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-medium-zip-bag-12270711


----------



## IntheOcean

Monera said:


> I've become obsessed with finding this Medium PS1 in the Dove Grey, Dark Silver Metallic, or Black. I got it in red but it just doesn't go with enough of my clothes but when I do get to wear it, it's absolutely PERFECT for staying organized. I love how it has an extra interior divider, I like to put my planner and tablet in one side and my wallet, phone, keys in the other side. And use the other smaller pockets for tissues, hand sanitizer, makeup, etc. https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-medium-zip-bag-12270711


Yes, the PS1+ is a great variation of the classic PS1, that extra compartment is a great addition to the bag. I hope you'll find the one you're looking for, they pop up occasionally on the preloved sites. Merry Christmas!


----------

